# WE ARE THE WORLD?



## Laela (Oct 12, 2011)

*The Spirit of the World*

I have an honest question for those who consider themselves Christians. _Can anything good come from the world?_

This is a serious question; not a rhetorical one. I am not asking for some knee-jerk response. Really consider this question as well as your own response to it.

Do you personally believe that it is possible for the world to produce any good thing? Can anything that the world generates be modified and repackaged to make it acceptable to God and safe for His people? Is it "normal", "okay", and "just a part of life" to have some attachment to the things of the world?
_
"Love not the world, neither the things that are in the world. If any man love the world, the love of the Father is not in him. For ALL that is in the world, the lust of the flesh, and the lust of the eyes, and the pride of life, is not of the Father, but is of the world."_ I John 2:16

Look at the Scripture above. Does God really mean that ALL which is in the world is not of the Father? Aren't there even some things of the world that are okay?

I often get these types of questions/comments. What type of music is okay to listen to? What movies are okay to see? Shouldn't we be trying to win over the political, economic, and educational systems for God? How are we supposed to live down here, because we are still in the world and we cannot be hermits? It is only natural for us to partake in the things of the world. Plus, I like certain artists, certain songs, certain shows. How are we to reach the lost if we remove ourselves from everything?

My only response is for us to look at what God has to say. It is not a matter of personal preferences or opinions. What does God say about the world and a Christian's relationship to it?

_"Ye adulterers and adulteresses, know ye not that the friendship of the world is enmity with God? Whosoever therefore will be a friend of the world is the enemy of God." _James 4:4

*This is very strong language.* God is not just displeased or disappointed when we befriend the world. We make ourselves His enemy.

Can one be the friend of God and His enemy at the same time? Can you join with the world and at the same time be joined to God? According to the word of God such is not possible. Yet, many will tell you that you must embrace the world in order to fully do the will of God. They claim that the causes of the world are the causes of God.

They even claim that the degree to which you serve the world is the evidence to whether you really know God. It is this type of perverted thinking that allows the world to hold up individuals such as Madonna and Angelina Jolie as examples of the best of humanity, while their lives of debauchery, adultery, and sexual perversion are ignored as of no consequence. The world's definition of godliness is based on a perverted Gospel and exalts a false "god" of humanism that glories in man and attempts to *eradicate any knowledge of the True & Living God*.

One example is the_ "We Are the World"_ initiative for Africa and its remake _"We Are The World: 25 for Haiti" _as a relief effort for Haiti.

This version features Producers Quincy Jones, Lionel Richie, Wyclef Jean, Rickey Minor, and RedOne as well as the musical talents of Carlos Santana, Jennifer Hudson, Jamie Foxx, Sugarland, Adam Levine, Jason Mraz, Earth Wind & Fire, Natalie Cole, The Jonas Brothers, T-Pain, Justin Bieber, Nicole Scherzinger, India Arie, Mary Mary, Bebe Winans, Gladys Knight, Keir Hilson, Joel & Benji Madden, Heart, Brandy, Pink, Musiq Soulchild, Miley Cyrus, Akon, Jordin Sparks, Celine Dion, Ron Thomas, Katherine McPhee, Jeff Bridges, Randy Jackson, Mary J. Blige, Patti Austin, Kid Cudi, Usher, Will.I.Am, Kanye West, Bone Thugs and Harmony, LL Cool J, The Fray, Snoop Dogg, Nicole Richie, Trey Songz, Faith Evans, Robin Thicke, Barbara Streisand, and Lil Wayne just to name a few.

It is quite a collection of accomplished artists. A wonderful thing that they have all given of their time to participate in this endeavor and help raise awareness about the plight of those in Haiti. A very charitable act that may bring in much needed monies and resources to help a desperately impoverished country.

But I ask you again, _"Can the world produce any thing that is good?"_

A wise brother in the Lord recently said, "All good is done not just because of Christ, but THROUGH Christ. We don’t just do good because of Christ. Christ does good through us." The insight this brother shared is basically that all which can be called good is such only because it comes from God. Therefore, can something be called "good" if it is not inspired by God?

"And Jesus said unto him, _Why callest thou me good? None is good, save one, that is, God."_ Luke 18:19


----------



## Laela (Oct 12, 2011)

Let's take a look at the lyrics for _We Are the World_

*There comes a time
When we heed a certain call
When the world must come together as one
There are people dying
And it's time to lend a hand to life
The greatest gift of all


We can't go on
Pretending day by day
That someone, somewhere will soon make a change
We are all a part of
God's great big family
And the truth, you know love is all we need


[Chorus]
We are the world
We are the children
We are the ones who make a brighter day
So let's start giving
There's a choice we're making
We're saving our own lives
It's true we'll make a better day
Just you and me


Send them your heart
So they'll know that someone cares
And their lives will be stronger and free
As God has shown us by turning stone to bread
So we all must lend a helping hand


[Chorus]
We are the world
We are the children
We are the ones who make a brighter day
So let's start giving
There's a choice we're making
We're saving our own lives
It's true we'll make a better day
Just you and me


When you're down and out
There seems no hope at all
But if you just believe
There's no way we can fall
Well, well, well, well, let us realize
That a change will only come
When we stand together as one


[Chorus]
We are the world
We are the children
We are the ones who make a brighter day
So let's start giving
There's a choice we're making
We're saving our own lives
It's true we'll make a better day
Just you and me*


----------



## Laela (Oct 12, 2011)

Who is giving this *"certain call"* we should heed telling us that we *"MUST"* come together as one? Does the Bible indicate that the "world" will come together as one? Yes. It was tried in Babylon at the Tower of Babel and it will also be tried again at the end times when all of the people are united under the power of the Beast (*Revelation 17:13*).

Is this present, temporal life (which will end) the *"greatest gift of all" *or is eternal life (which never ends) offered through Jesus Christ the greatest gift of all?

*We are "all" a part of God's great big family?* Is that what the Scriptures say? Are ALL people God's children, regardless of what they believe and how they live? God says that the only ones who belong to Him are those who have faith in Jesus Christ (*Galatians 3:26*).

What kind of *"love"* is it that we need? Is it the love that is of God which compels us into obedience of His commands or is it the love of the world which rejects God's commands in favor of tolerance and acceptance for even that which is against God?

What* "choice" *are we making by agreeing to join together with the world? Again, the song tells us. By joining together in unity with the world, we are *"saving our OWN lives"*. As such, we no longer need God to save us. We in essence become our own saviors, our own gods. Indeed, in such a scenario all we need is* "just you and me".*

Does God say that we are to be *"the world" *or does He call us to be separate from the world? Whose *"children"* do we become when we follow the song's instructions and join with the world? The song lyrics tell you themselves!

*"As God has shown us by turning stone to bread". *WHEN has God turned stone into bread???? NEVER! However, there is someone who called upon Jesus Christ to reject God the Father and serve him instead by turning stone to bread.

In the Garden of Eden, God's words were twisted so that Eve would be enticed to disobey Him.

Who is twisting God's words here? Whose *"call"* is being heeded when you join with the world? Whose *"children" *do you become when you join with the world? Whose choice are you accepting when you do this?

The one who wanted God to turn stones into bread, who was none other than Satan.
_
"In whom the god of this world hath blinded the minds of them which believe not, lest the light of the glorious gospel of Christ, who is the image of God, should shine unto them."_ II Corinthians 4:4


----------



## Laela (Oct 12, 2011)

I can hear folks saying now, "Oh there they go! Everything has to be the devil. Can't they just appreciate the fact that people are trying to do something nice? Don't they see the love that is being demonstrated by these people? They are trying to help others and that is what God would want us to do."

Understand why I am taking the time to review this. On its surface, the _"We Are the World_" project seems respectable, honorable...even God-like. But what does God say? Can the world produce any good thing? What do the lyrics of this song tell you? Whom do they glorify? Do the best of intentions make it okay to disobey God?

This is exactly what the devil tries to get you to do. Believe that the world has some redeeming qualities. Think that there is something in the world which is worthwhile. Have the inkling that man can come together in righteousness without God. Possess some hope in this world.

This belief (whether verbally expressed or subconsciously held) is exactly why people come to this site defending the likes of Harry Potter, Twilight, Hip Hop, entertainers, Mardi Gras, Prosperity Preachers and other worldly perversions...all the while claiming to be Christians! They still have some hope in this present, evil world.

This is why the performance of "_WE Are The World" _at Michael Jackson's funeral showed the true intent and inspiration behind this song. It is an anti-christ agenda that aims to deny the deity of Jesus Christ and usher in a world-wide religion of humanism.


----------



## Laela (Oct 12, 2011)

_"If ye were of the world, the world would love his own: but because ye are not of the world, but I have chosen you out of the world, therefore the world hateth you."_ John 15:19

I fully expect the world to join with the world. Yet how do supposed Christian Gospel artists even bring themselves to sing the words of this song? How do Christians buy these records or even sing them?

Should you try to help those in need? Of course! Should you care about the sufferings of others? You will do so if the love of God is in your hearts. But it must be the love of God which motivates and leads you in all things, not some anti-christ agenda to unite across all humanity apart from God.

This is not about "_We Are the World"._ It is about understanding how GOD views the world and ensuring that our views align with His.

"I pray for them: I pray not for the world, but for them which thou hast given me; for they are thine." John 17:9

Contrary to popular belief, the world is not a "good" place. This world *will be destroyed* (II Peter 3:12-13; Revelation 21:1). God is not trying to redeem or save the world. He is not trying to set-up His kingdom in this world (John 18:36). God is against this world and is calling His people to come out of the world so that we are not destroyed when He executes judgment on it.

_So, I ask you again, can any good thing come from the world?[/C_OLOR] What does God have to say in this matter? If you profess to love the Lord, then you need to ponder this question in your own hearts.

_"They are not of the world, even as I am not of the world."_ John 17:16

So with all of that said, what does it mean to be separated from the world? It means to be sanctified. This is the process whereby we are cut off or separated from that which is unclean in our inner man.

*It is not about us moving off to a commune *with no TVs, no music, and no interaction with the world. It means being reshaped in the image of God so that the attachments to and desires of the world are no longer in us. It is the sentiment Jesus expresses below:
_
"Hereafter I will not talk much with you: for the prince of this world cometh, and hath nothing in me." _John 14:30

How many of us can say that the prince of this world has "nothing" in us? When the latest movies come out, are we one of the first ones going to see them? What stations are on our radios or songs are on our ipods? What shows are we watching on TV? What world figures are we listening and giving credence to?
*
I am not speaking of legalism or putting people up under chains*. I am imploring you to take a real and honest look at your own desires for they reveal to you what is really in your heart. Any man, any message, any activity that tries to get your mind focused on this world is of the devil (Colossians 3:2).

When you are truly sanctified in your souls, you can be in the midst of sin, in the midst of the world, and not be contaminated by it. It will not be able to affect or defile you because you will not have any desire for it which can be used to pull you away from God. Remember, when a man is drawn into sin, he is drawn by his own lusts (James 1:13-15). This is why the flesh and its carnal, worldly desire must be crucified.

Why is sanctification so important? It is not so that we can say we are "better" than another. It is all about Jesus. When we are separated from that which is unclean - in the inner man - Jesus can be seen through and in us. It is not our efforts which reach the world, but the life of Jesus Christ being seen through a poured out vessel in a dying world that draws men unto Himself. We don't have to worry about reaching the world. If we sanctify ourselves and become vessels fit for the Master's use, He will draw men unto Himself all by Himself. Jesus in us draws men, not our own personalities or opinions.

This whole salvation walk is about getting Jesus Christ birthed within us so that He may be seen and glorified (Galatians 4:19). That is why the devil fights so hard to keep you entangled in the affairs of this life (II Timothy 2:4). Satan knows that if he can keep you alive to the world - or the world alive to you - this will impede Christ's development within you and hinder Him from being seen. Satan is seeking to put out the life of Christ in His Body - the only hope for the world - so that people will not be drawn to Jesus.

This battle is so much bigger than the music you like, the movies you like, the entertainers you like, how you like to dress, how you like to dance, what you think is nice, and what you like to do to enjoy your life in this present world. It is about WHO will deny themselves and lay down their lives so that Christ may live. Sanctification in the inward man is a requirement for Christ to be seen in you, so Satan fights this by trying to keep you tied to the world.

*Are you still looking for some hope in this world?* Still trying to find something in the world that is okay? Looking for that piece of the world which is acceptable? Are you still trying to have your best life now and find your place in this world? Forsake these things. Pray and ask God to cleanse you in the inner man and replace the love for the things of the world with His love so that He can give you the desires of your heart. Don't be deceived by taking the things of the world lightly. For God does not.

_"Now we have received, not the spirit of the world, but the spirit which is of God; that we might know the things that are freely given to us of God."_ I Corinthians 2:12

_"Pure religion and undefiled before God and the Father is this, To visit the fatherless and widows in their affliction, and to keep himself unspotted from the world."_ James 1:27


----------



## Laela (Oct 12, 2011)

Video of "We are the World" performance, 2009

*We Are The World*

How many symbols did you see?

*Source: *http://thelatterdays.blogspot.com/2010/02/we-are-world.html


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Oct 12, 2011)

Laela this post is sooo good...I mean really.

Jesus always drew a line of seperation between his people and the world..Always! He only wanted us to be witnessed of Him in this world, thats it. Scripture tells us whats in the world, lusts of eyes, lust of the flesh and pride of life. That is all it has to offer us!! Its a big deception!! It looks all glamorous but its nothing but a bottomless pit, ready to suck us in with its cares! The joy in the world is only temporal and lasts only but for a season.

Can the world produce anything "good"? Well that depends on what standards people base "good" on. Can it produce anything godly or holy...NO...Jesus said He is the true vine and we can do nothing with out Him. So if He isnt in it, nothing good came come out of it!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 12, 2011)

Laela I am half way through your post and I had to stop to tell you that you are spot on...I was researching what it is to be and enemy of God and the same scriptures popped up...

I have also been meaning to check out the lyrics of that song based on some comments on a blog a few weeks ago but, haven't had a chance..anway, I'll be back to comment when I'm done reading...


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 12, 2011)

and by the way the Lord NEVER turned stone into bread...


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 12, 2011)

ALICIALYNN ...Amen!

come out from among them, that's what he said and that is what he is still saying




Alicialynn86 said:


> Laela this post is sooo good...I mean really.
> 
> Jesus always drew a line of seperation between his people and the world..Always! He only wanted us to be witnessed of Him in this world, thats it. Scripture tells us whats in the world, lusts of eyes, lust of the flesh and pride of life. That is all it has to offer us!! Its a big deception!! It looks all glamorous but its nothing but a bottomless pit, ready to suck us in with its cares! The joy in the world is only temporal and lasts only but for a season.
> 
> Can the world produce anything "good"? Well that depends on what standards people base "good" on. Can it produce anything godly or holy...NO...Jesus said He is the true vine and we can do nothing with out Him. So if He isnt in it, nothing good came come out of it!


----------



## Guitarhero (Oct 12, 2011)

Genesis 1:28 God blessed them and said to them, "Be fruitful and increase in number; fill the earth and subdue it. Rule over the fish of the sea and the birds of the air and over every living creature that moves on the ground."

Genesis 5:2 He created them male and female and blessed them. And when they were created, he called them "man."
Genesis 8:17 Bring out every kind of living creature that is with you--the birds, the animals, and all the creatures that move along the ground--so they can multiply on the earth and be fruitful and increase in number upon it."
Genesis 9:1 Then God blessed Noah and his sons, saying to them, "Be fruitful and increase in number and fill the earth.
Genesis 9:7 As for you, be fruitful and increase in number; multiply on the earth and increase upon it."
Leviticus 26:9 "'I will look on you with favor and make you fruitful and increase your numbers, and I will keep my covenant with you.

===========================================================

He's asking us to not put material things above spiritual things nor to place any other g-d above Him.  He created this earth and loves this planet as well as the animals on it and man .  He asks us to protect this earth and all the animals in it.  He gives us the ability to make our lives better and to invent.  He wants us to use the beautiful things He gives and to be thankful for them. And do we remember the second greatest commandment?  To love each other as brethern..as we are to love our very own lives.  When true peace and brotherhood is accomplished, there is Christ right there.  We know that Christ is the way but we do not know how He accomplishes this in every life and when for each man to make a decision with full knowledge. His desire is that we have a different relationship with Him _starting_ right here on earth but the thing about Jesus, He never forced anyone to believe in Him.  It remains an open invitation and His servants are to live out their faith through example, not force.  He is opposed to evil and this is how "world" is being used in those scriptures.  It would seem odd that a G-d who made man and his environment in the physical would prohibit him from enjoying the very physical nature he placed him within.  Evil and idolatry...those oppose the relationship to G-d.  Man not being able to see those of other races, creeds and origins as his brethern are not on G-d's side, actually (referring to the fear in the article of We Are the World etc.).  He always speaks peace to His children...all of them, not just christians and Jews.  There are different levels of meaning in scripture and we sometimes do not look at the whole picture.  This is just my opinion on the subject and is not directed to any individual.


----------



## julzinha (Oct 12, 2011)

Guitarhero said:


> Genesis 1:28 God blessed them and said to them, "Be fruitful and increase in number; fill the earth and subdue it. Rule over the fish of the sea and the birds of the air and over every living creature that moves on the ground."
> 
> Genesis 5:2 He created them male and female and blessed them. And when they were created, he called them "man."
> Genesis 8:17 Bring out every kind of living creature that is with you--the birds, the animals, and all the creatures that move along the ground--so they can multiply on the earth and be fruitful and increase in number upon it."
> ...



THANK YOU!

Yes the world is not this ideal place, but we are in it and take part in it. How can we condemn the earth and the people in it. The main thing I got from reading that was only people who believe in Christ should be united and forsake everyone else. Is that really what anyone wants for the world? 

I have come so close to quitting Christianity because of much of the same rhetoric. Because some of this stuff is truly just spiteful


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Oct 12, 2011)

She isnt talking about the world as in Planet Earth..she is talking about the world as in custom , traditions, mindsets..




Guitarhero said:


> Genesis 1:28 God blessed them and said to them, "Be fruitful and increase in number; fill the earth and subdue it. Rule over the fish of the sea and the birds of the air and over every living creature that moves on the ground."
> 
> Genesis 5:2 He created them male and female and blessed them. And when they were created, he called them "man."
> Genesis 8:17 Bring out every kind of living creature that is with you--the birds, the animals, and all the creatures that move along the ground--so they can multiply on the earth and be fruitful and increase in number upon it."
> ...


----------



## Guitarhero (Oct 12, 2011)

Laela said:


> I can hear folks saying now, "Oh there they go! Everything has to be the devil. Can't they just appreciate the fact that people are trying to do something nice? Don't they see the love that is being demonstrated by these people? They are trying to help others and that is what God would want us to do."
> 
> Understand why I am taking the time to review this. On its surface, the _"We Are the World_" project seems respectable, honorable...even God-like. But what does God say? Can the world produce any good thing?* What do the lyrics of this song tell you?* Whom do they glorify? Do the best of intentions make it okay to disobey God?
> 
> ...




I just think they are asking people to donate to an organization to relieve poverty and starvation and help others survive.  Pooling from world sources makes sense.  This is what Jesus says...notice, He doesn't say "christians/Jews/believers..." and in that, anyone can be Jesus when they do the following:

===============================
Luke 3:11 “John answered, ‘the man with two tunics should share with him who has none, and the one who has food should do the same.’"

Luke 12:33 "Sell your possessions and give to the poor. Provide purses for yourselves that will not wear out, a treasure in heaven that will not be exhausted, where no thief comes near and no moth destroys."

2 Corinthians 9:6-9 “Remember this: Whoever sows sparingly will also reap sparingly, and whoever sows generously will also reap generously. Each man should give what he has decided in his heart to give, not reluctantly or under compulsion, for God loves a cheerful giver. And God is able to make all grace abound to you, so that in all things at all times, having all that you need, you will abound in every good work. As it is written: ‘He has scattered abroad his gifts to the poor; his righteousness endures forever.’"

1 Timothy 6:18 “Command them to do good, to be rich in good deeds, and to be generous and willing to share.”

James 1:27 “Religion that God our Father accepts as pure and faultless is this: to look after orphans and widows in their distress and to keep oneself from being polluted by the world.”

==============

He has always looked out for all mankind, not just those under the first covenant, nor the second.  Why doesn't it bother me that others are not christians?  I don't worry about it because I know that G-d has full control and is just.  Don't get me wrong, I do believe in His gift of salvation, I just don't worry concerning how others will be justified or not.  Concern doesn't equal worry, though.  Well, that's my take on the article.


----------



## Guitarhero (Oct 12, 2011)

Alicialynn86 said:


> She isnt talking about the world as in Planet Earth..she is talking about the world as in custom , traditions, mindsets..



I fully comprehended and then some.  Still, there are doubts which arise as to just how "separate" believers should be, leading to religious societies such as monks, nuns, Jewish ultra-orthodoxy, Amish, Mennonites etc.  In seeking the answers to those questions, such organizing results.  We wonder which of the traditions of the larger society are acceptable.


----------



## Laela (Oct 12, 2011)

Guitarhero,  oh, no doubt God loves the world..so much so that:

*John 3:16* _For God so loved the world, that he gave his only begotten Son, that whosoever believes in him should not perish, but have everlasting life._

We can go on all day long about theologies and who believes what, but the bottom line is this: JESUS is for everyone. He will either get rejected or He will be received.


----------



## aribell (Oct 13, 2011)

The only thing that the world produces is the lust of the flesh, the lust of the eyes and the pride of life.  The whole "we are the world" mentality quite easily turns into another Tower of Babel and will be condemned for the same reason.  It's the pride of life.  It's in many ways having mankind come together to glory in  its ability to be self-sufficient and self-actualizing and to accomplish its will and purposes without acknowledging God.  We are definitely to feed the poor and help those in need, but if you examine the lives of many of the faces in that pic, through their entertainment and life choices they stand for things that clearly are anti-God.  I say that to illustrate that many times the world will come together for some "good" end, but it has nothing to do with obedience to God.  Individual acts of service to those in need may be perfectly loving, but mass movements have another agenda in mind.

The rich man in the Gospels gloried in the abundance of his wealth and the Lord called Him a fool because His life would be required of him that night and then what good would his riches be?  The same thing will happen to the world.  We can create all the world peace we want, and end all hunger, and the Lord will still come and destroy the earth and judge the nations and each individual, and there will still be a lake of fire.  Satan transforms himself into an angel of light, and why?  Likely in order to distract us from serving the true God while we busy ourselves with things that will do nothing to bring us salvation.


----------



## nathansgirl1908 (Oct 13, 2011)

Laela said:


> Understand why I am taking the time to review this. On its surface, the _"We Are the World_" project seems respectable, honorable...even God-like. But what does God say? Can the world produce any good thing? What do the lyrics of this song tell you? Whom do they glorify? Do the best of intentions make it okay to disobey God?
> 
> 
> 
> This is why the performance of "_WE Are The World" _at Michael Jackson's funeral showed the true intent and inspiration behind this song. It is an anti-christ agenda that aims to deny the deity of Jesus Christ and usher in a world-wide religion of humanism.[/FONT]



Or could it be that the devil is trying to tarnish the good intentions of that song by using people to overanalyze it. 

There's no question that God wants us to be on one accord for His glory and the good of His kingdom.   You will never convince me that He wouldn't want us to all come together and help those in need. I'm bothered by the attempts to overanalyze everything.  It's dangerous and has the potential to lead people astray.   I only hope that people remember to work on gaining their own understanding from Him and not follow along weakly with what others have to say. 


I don't think you have bad intentions Laela, but I think this is extremely msguided and completely against God's word for how He wants His people to act.


----------



## aribell (Oct 13, 2011)

nathansgirl1908 said:


> Or could it be that the devil is trying to tarnish the good intentions of that song by using people to overanalyze it.
> 
> There's no question that God wants us to be on one accord for His glory and the good of His kingdom.   You will never convince me that He wouldn't want us to all come together and help those in need. I'm bothered by the attempts to overanalyze everything.  It's dangerous and has the potential to lead people astray.   I only hope that people remember to work on gaining their own understanding from Him and not follow along weakly with what others have to say.
> 
> ...



Just today I was editing an article by a scholar that will be published in a national academic journal on international law that supports what is being said here.  The author is not a Christian, and it is accepted in the academic world, as well as in international institutions that we need to find a way to get people to come together on a global scale to work for peace, harmony, etc., and to ensure that everyone gets on board.  The problem is that as the world comes together, it tells everyone to conform to its values or be sanctioned, persecuted, etc.  The laws and institutions are already being primed to target groups that fall out of line with the status quo.  Like I mentioned, this isn't religious paranoia--anyone can look it up.

The fact of the matter is that the Lord actually never told us to try and solve the world's problems.  You don't need to join a movement to love your neighbor as yourself.  When we try to skip over what the Lord actually commanded to do what He didn't actually command, we should know that we're on the wrong track.

Part of my perspective is political, but most of the world's issues are not at all complicated.  Many people are starving and live in failing states because of the greed of their leaders.  It's not a policy problem, it's a sin problem.  When the world addresses an issue, it can only move around and reorganize the consequences of sin.  (for instance, asserting that one of the answers to teenage pregnancy ought to be freer access to abortion for minors).  There's nothing that the world is coming up with that will embrace God's Kingdom purposes, as the Kingdom of God consists in righteousness, peace and joy in the Holy Spirit.  There's no Kingdom of God without Jesus' lordship governing.


----------



## Guitarhero (Oct 13, 2011)

Could one go past christianity into judaism to derive an even older and deeper meaning of "repairing the world" in the attempt to seek out what people should do?  Joshua wrote a Jewish prayer that is recited thrice daily even up to today and in it there is a call for the world to abandon idolatry and in that, we will have been perfected.  Jesus didn't change any of that and the reason I'm bringing it up is that the new testament is written via the Jews.  I still pray these ways and wonder about the development of such prayers and moral concepts to abide by that should continue to influence christianity, which absolutely has.  Is this help only allowable if the recipient accepts our own religious beliefs and are we only allowed to help alongside those who solely share those beliefs?

The church absolutely has an obligation to  alleviate social ills such as poverty etc.  It should definitely stand up against immorality and idolatry.  Well, the reason we have the poor who are dying is due to idolatries of others that affect negatively those around him.  So, the question is not that if we should not join together to fix this world through compassion, the question is if the church should join with "pagans" to help fix this world (is what I'm gathering from this discussion). This is why I'm wondering why christians are considering themselves "better" than their BROTHER who does not believe in Jesus.  We are the same.  Christ's conscience is in one but not in the other...or isn't it?  The non-christian might be a better representation of what Christ preaches than His own follower.  This is why I believe it is important to be careful making assumptions about the salvation of another.  It is G-d who justifies.  And if a prostitute were coming to help with Katrina and rebuild a home, a believer should not feel that it's beneath himself to pitch in and work alongside her.  What is the goal?  We often cut off our noses to spite our faces.  

Avoiding worldliness doesn't mean making a hedge between "us" and another.  The harbinger of protections against evil is Christ/The Father/The Holy Spirit  and in His word, He never advised us to behave in such manner.  We need to examine what is meant by "the world."  I see nothing wrong with the organization and other such organizations to alleviate hunger through cooperation of people from all walks of life.  The problem I see is nitpicking into the life of another.  Sitting down at the feet of another, listening to his philosophies on life and emulating him is the problem, not working alongside him in the endeavor to alleviate suffering and pain.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Oct 13, 2011)

Lets just not be deceived by the "goodness" of things. We need to be looking at is "Jesus Christ" the focal point of the movement or actions? We can allow the good deeds to make us feel like something is godly or pleasing to God, but we have to look and see if it is moving or inspiried by the Spirit of God. Is this causing souls to be saved and moved closer to Christ? Is Christ being glorified..? or is this another thing we can check off on our Good Deeds checklist. It time out for people just being satisifed with helping the old lady across, or giving the homeless man on the street a dollar..but who is living holy? Who is living sold out for Christ? Who is denying their self to be pleasing to God? Who is laying down their lives that Christ may be formed in them? People say Christians can be judgemental, or we too extreme, or we over analyze...its not that, we just line up things according to the word of God. And if people would do that more often, we wouldnt be in the conditions we are in today. I can't go off of how I feel about things, but I have to always resort back to the word of God..My feelings can mislead me at some times, but the word will always stand. Laela, has had scriptures to back up everything she has said...


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Oct 13, 2011)

By no means, do I think im better than someone.(im just replying to this from my point of view) but the word does says to speak truth to your neighbor..So if I see someone living contrary to the Word of God, I will instruct them but it will be through love, not strife. (I.E., if u seen someone about to get hit by a truck that was coming...what would you do?...You would probably scream "Get out of the way!! Move!!!")well thats I do to people spiritually..If I see them going down the road to damnation, Im letting them know of the judgement thats coming! You can have that pagan rebuilding houses for Katrina, but if they souls not right with God,its in vain..(*dodging the stones thats about to be thrown*) Why? because its not through God thats is being done.. God said our righteousness is as filthy rags!! Thats why everything has to be done through Jesus! We are unacceptable to God, without Jesus Christ! If you doing something on your own merit and esteem, its vain, vain, vain!!I know people dont want to hear this, but we must know that a few good deeds wont cover up the sin thats in your hearts! Do we think because we do a few good things that God just turns his head from the lying, adultery, fornication,envy, anger etc thats still there? No. He said He is coming back for a church without spot, wrinkle or blemish, or ANY such thing. I dont care if you give $1,253,529,547,542 to a charity, if your heart is not pure before God when you leave here its all in vain..You cant buy your way into heaven. He said Holiness without no man shall see the Lord. You can build 3,609 house for Katrina victims, if you not Holy, you not getting in.....

I dont feel like im beneath any one at all! GOD has brought me to what I am today, and honestly I still feel like I need sooo much more from God. It would take me all  day to tell you what I had to be delievered from.But when you tell people the truth they always think you think you are more than them! And thats not even the case! I just want them to experience the freedom I have in Christ. I dont just preach hell, hell, hell,..I always preach forgiveness and mercy of God. But I cant preach the love of God, without preaching the wrath of God as well..I have to tell both sides of God..Yes He is a God, that loves you but He is also a Holy God that hates sin..




Guitarhero said:


> The church absolutely has an obligation to alleviate social ills such as poverty etc. It should definitely stand up against immorality and idolatry. Well, the reason we have the poor who are dying is due to idolatries of others that affect negatively those around him. So, the question is not that if we should not join together to fix this world through compassion, the question is if the church should join with "pagans" to help fix this world (is what I'm gathering from this discussion). This is why I'm wondering why christians are considering themselves "better" than their BROTHER who does not believe in Jesus. We are the same. Christ's conscience is in one but not in the other...or isn't it? The non-christian might be a better representation of what Christ preaches than His own follower. This is why I believe it is important to be careful making assumptions about the salvation of another. It is G-d who justifies. And if a prostitute were coming to help with Katrina and rebuild a home, a believer should not feel that it's beneath himself to pitch in and work alongside her. What is the goal? We often cut off our noses to spite our faces.
> .


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 13, 2011)

Father is not impressed by our 'good' works if HE is not in them...so if Mother Theresa as great a humanitarian as she was was not saved, on that faitfhul day she will be standing outside the portals denied...


----------



## nathansgirl1908 (Oct 13, 2011)

The Father is also unimpressed by Christians who are so caught up in Christian that they forget what it's all about.  The sentiments in this thread are EXACTLY why so many people turn away from Christianity and have no respect for Christians.  Everyone should know that God has always used anyone to accomplish His will.  That includes people that WE may feel aren't living for Him.   
I have a very dark feeling in my spirit about 
the things being said here.  Some of you 
should really be ashamed of yourselves.  I have much more respect for people who will come to the aid of others than people who sit back and judge and criticize those people for trying to help.


----------



## makeupgirl (Oct 13, 2011)

nathansgirl1908 said:


> The Father is also unimpressed by Christians who are so caught up in Christian that they forget what it's all about. The sentiments in this thread are EXACTLY why so many people turn away from Christianity and have no respect for Christians. Everyone should know that God has always used anyone to accomplish His will. That includes people that WE may feel aren't living for Him.
> I have a very dark feeling in my spirit about
> the things being said here. Some of you
> should really be ashamed of yourselves. I have much more respect for people who will come to the aid of others than people who sit back and judge and criticize those people for trying to help.


 
So, what you're really saying is that those who have chosen not to follow the world and everything in it should be ashamed, because we have chosen to follow his scripture and to not be apart of the world or the things that are in the world.  Because some have the guts to actually stand up for their belief in Christ based on what his word is saying.  Well, oh well, don't really care what human beings feel because one day in that great getting up morning, I'm going to have to stand before Christ and give an account of everything that was done and if it means I'm a sell out to the world and those who are still attach to the world, so be it.  

I always say, I rather face the wrath of man than the wrath of God.  So, go ahead, because you're not any better than anyone else that is calling those out who are embracing Christianity ashamed.  If anyone that should be ashamed, it's Christians who constantly defend the world.  Why? This is not our home anymore.  We are visitors, pilgrams. Don't believe me, look it up in the bible.  Romans 12:1-2 tells us this " I beseech you therefore, brethren, by the mercies of God, that ye present your bodies a living sacrifice, holy, acceptable unto God, [which is] your reasonable service. And be not conformed to this world: but be ye transformed by the renewing of your mind, that ye may prove what [is] that good, and acceptable, and perfect, will of God.  Then says *1 John 2:15: Love not the world, neither the things that are in the world. If any man love the world, the love of the Father is not in him."  *

And let me tell you that that dark feeling in your spirit that you're feeling right now, its probably your human reaction to the truth that has been spoken.  But know this, God's word will always stand and will always be true, not matter how we feel.  

So pick a team, either your for Christ and everything he stands on or your against him.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Oct 13, 2011)

I couldnt have said it any better





makeupgirl said:


> So, what you're really saying is that those who have chosen not to follow the world and everything in it should be ashamed, because we have chosen to follow his scripture and to not be apart of the world or the things that are in the world. Because some have the guts to actually stand up for their belief in Christ based on what his word is saying. Well, oh well, don't really care what human beings feel because one day in that great getting up morning, I'm going to have to stand before Christ and give an account of everything that was done and if it means I'm a sell out to the world and those who are still attach to the world, so be it.
> 
> I always say, I rather face the wrath of man than the wrath of God. So, go ahead, because you're not any better than anyone else that is calling those out who are embracing Christianity ashamed. If anyone that should be ashamed, it's Christians who constantly defend the world. Why? This is not our home anymore. We are visitors, pilgrams. Don't believe me, look it up in the bible. Romans 12:1-2 tells us this " I beseech you therefore, brethren, by the mercies of God, that ye present your bodies a living sacrifice, holy, acceptable unto God, [which is] your reasonable service. And be not conformed to this world: but be ye transformed by the renewing of your mind, that ye may prove what [is] that good, and acceptable, and perfect, will of God. Then says *1 John 2:15: Love not the world, neither the things that are in the world. If any man love the world, the love of the Father is not in him." *
> 
> ...


----------



## aribell (Oct 13, 2011)

I haven't heard anyone say not to do good for other people.  Clearly that's a good thing.  The question is what is and is not "the world" and we should be able to make that distinction because the Lord tells us to do exactly that.  

The label Christian or not isn't necessarily the indicator.  Many who label themselves such will not be accepted by Jesus.  (Lord forbid that that applies to any here)  But that fact doesn't change the fact that we cannot be "of" the world and supporting its agendas.  I have and continue to be a part of multiple organizations devoted to social goods; but I believe that we can only do so out of love for people, not from an idea of promoting the world system itself.

Sent from my LS670 using LS670


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 13, 2011)

Nowadays everyone calls himself a christian so I use that word lightly. I am a follower of Christ ...People turn away because they have an idealistic view of who God is they do not want to hear neither can they handle the TRUTH...

As for feelings it's not good to operate from where you 'feel' in matters of the spirit...

Not sure why you would have more respect for the unsaved unregenerated man; Good works are the fruit of salvation, but good works do not produce salvation. Good works of unsaved or unregenerated man are as filthy rags, the bible endorses this...not criticizing but biblical fact.

no ill intent, just commenting...



nathansgirl1908 said:


> The Father is also unimpressed by Christians who are so caught up in Christian that they forget what it's all about. The sentiments in this thread are EXACTLY why so many people turn away from Christianity and have no respect for Christians. Everyone should know that God has always used anyone to accomplish His will. That includes people that WE may feel aren't living for Him.
> I have a very dark feeling in my spirit about
> the things being said here. Some of you
> should really be ashamed of yourselves. I have much more respect for people who will come to the aid of others than people who sit back and judge and criticize those people for trying to help.


----------



## nathansgirl1908 (Oct 13, 2011)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Nowadays everyone calls himself a christian so I use that word lightly. I am a follower of Christ ...People turn away because they have an idealistic view of who God is they do not want to hear neither can they handle the TRUTH...
> 
> As for feelings it's not good to operate from where you 'feel' in matters of the spirit...
> 
> ...


 Note, I said I have more respect for those who help instead of just turning up their noses and judging. 
And my feelings are usually dead on.  If something doesn't feel right,that's because it isn't.    Of course Christians aren't supposed to be of the world.  But what does that have to do with people deciding to come together to use their resources to help those in need?  Did you forget that God uses even the seemingly unsaved?


----------



## nathansgirl1908 (Oct 13, 2011)

makeupgirl said:


> So, what you're really saying is that those who have chosen not to follow the world and everything in it should be ashamed, because we have chosen to follow his scripture and to not be apart of the world or the things that are in the world. Because some have the guts to actually stand up for their belief in Christ based on what his word is saying. Well, oh well, don't really care what human beings feel because one day in that great getting up morning, I'm going to have to stand before Christ and give an account of everything that was done and if it means I'm a sell out to the world and those who are still attach to the world, so be it.
> 
> I always say, I rather face the wrath of man than the wrath of God. So, go ahead, because you're not any better than anyone else that is calling those out who are embracing Christianity ashamed. If anyone that should be ashamed, it's Christians who constantly defend the world. Why? This is not our home anymore. We are visitors, pilgrams. Don't believe me, look it up in the bible. Romans 12:1-2 tells us this " I beseech you therefore, brethren, by the mercies of God, that ye present your bodies a living sacrifice, holy, acceptable unto God, [which is] your reasonable service. And be not conformed to this world: but be ye transformed by the renewing of your mind, that ye may prove what [is] that good, and acceptable, and perfect, will of God. Then says *1 John 2:15: Love not the world, neither the things that are in the world. If any man love the world, the love of the Father is not in him." *
> 
> ...


 I have no problem with the truth.  That dark feeling is coming from the things being said here that really don't line up.  The devil is deceitful and he uses even those who APPEAR to know and love the Lord.  The things in this thread are being used to deceive and lead people astray.  

I'm for Christ.  Always have been and nothing I have ever read in the Word supports the things being said in this thread.  It doesn't even make sense.  This is what happens when people attempt to be so spiritually superior that they lose common sense.  I think YOU and some others are the ones who struggle with the truth: God loves us ALL.  And He uses us ALL.


----------



## Guitarhero (Oct 13, 2011)

Alicialynn86 said:


> BIf you doing something on your own merit and esteem, its vain, vain, vain!!I know people dont want to hear this, but we must know that a few good deeds wont cover up the sin thats in your hearts!



I'm not talking about this, actually, and provided several scriptures from the bible to illustrate, based upon what Jesus has said....plainly, in scripture, in case you missed it.


----------



## makeupgirl (Oct 13, 2011)

nathansgirl1908 said:


> I have no problem with the truth. That dark feeling is coming from the things being said here that really don't line up. The devil is deceitful and he uses even those who APPEAR to know and love the Lord. The things in this thread are being used to deceive and lead people astray.
> 
> *I'm for Christ. Always have been and nothing I have ever read in the Word supports the things being said in this thread. It doesn't even make sense. This is what happens when people attempt to be so spiritually superior that they lose common sense. I think YOU and some others are the ones who struggle with the truth: *God loves us ALL. And He uses us ALL.


 
Nope..no struggle with the truth my dear. No struggle at all, when one submits to the Lord, by picking up their cross and follow him.  

Question for you... Are you in Christ? Not just for him but are you in him?  Because Paul said 2 Cor 5:17 " Therefore if any man be in Christ, he is a new creation: old things are passed away; behold, all things are become new." 

So do you believe that we can be Christians and also be apart of the world? Wasn't it Jesus that said, "we cannot serve both God and mammon".  There is a song by Avalon that is called " In not of" where they sing about us being in the world, but not of the world.  

Yes the devil is decitful (I can't spell today, sorry) but, he doesn't have control over those who are in Christ.  If he has control, it's because we ourselves have given him that control.  

Which part of the things in this thread is non-scriptural to you?  This is where we can come together as sisters in Christ to help one another.  So, let us know and they we can go over it and discuss.  

As far as what the OP is about, Laela is correct in everything she has stated and she has provided scripture as well to back up what she has taught us today.  

(I have to go to a meeting so I be back)


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Oct 13, 2011)

nathansgirl1908 said:


> I'm for Christ. Always have been and *nothing I have ever read in the Word supports the things being said in this thread.* It doesn't even make sense. .


 

If it something I said, and if you never read it in scripture, please let me know..and I will show you. And im not saying this to debate, I sincerely want you to tell me..I never want anyone to think Im just talking out of my head.I never want to mislead anyone.


----------



## nathansgirl1908 (Oct 13, 2011)

makeupgirl said:


> . Are you in Christ? Not just for him but are you in him?  Because Paul said 2 Cor 5:17 " Therefore if any man be in Christ, he is a new creation: old things are passed away; behold, all things are become new."



The better question is are YOU in Christ?



> So do you believe that we can be Christians and also be apart of the world? Wasn't it Jesus that said, "we cannot serve both God and mammon".  There is a song by Avalon that is called " In not of" where they sing about us being in the world, but not of the world.



 I clearly stated that we are not supposed to be of the world.  But the logic in this thread as it relates to We Are the World is baffling.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Oct 13, 2011)

Nathan's Girl, if you read Laela post, the song We are the World is mentioned, but its more points that she brings out..Alot of our comments are not only on the song, but the concept of the "World" as well...and of course as we all know when you are in a forum, you may begin to speak on one area about more topics can come up. I dont believe every post is relating/commenting on the song. I know not all mine are.



nathansgirl1908 said:


> The better question is are YOU in Christ?
> 
> 
> 
> I clearly stated that we are not supposed to be of the world. But the logic in this thread as it relates to We Are the World is baffling.


----------



## nathansgirl1908 (Oct 13, 2011)

Alicialynn86 said:


> Nathan's Girl, if you read Laela post, the song We are the World is mentioned, but its more points that she brings out..Alot of our comments are not only on the song, but the concept of the "World" as well...and of course as we all know when you are in a forum, you may begin to speak on one area about more topics can come up. I dont believe every post is relating/commenting on the song. I know not all mine are.


Yeah.  lol I know how we go off on tangents around here.  
 I'm just referencing that because it seemed like a jumping off point and I was really bothered by that.


----------



## makeupgirl (Oct 13, 2011)

nathansgirl1908 said:


> The better question is are YOU in Christ?
> 
> 
> 
> I clearly stated that we are not supposed to be of the world. But the logic in this thread as it relates to We Are the World is baffling.


 
Interesting, not answering the question.  That's ok. I'm not the one that needs that answer. 

i'm going to answer your question though. Yep, I'm definitely in Christ. A born again believer. Apart of the body/bride of Christ. Ex-kid of Satan. Now Joint-heirs with Christ. Yep, that's me. Coming up 10 years on December 16.  

The logic of the thread relating to the song is not baffling, but us gently debating what the word of God says as far as being not of the world is. Whether it's being in the world, not of the world, loving the world, we apart of the world, etc, etc, etc..it's still related. Human opinion is one thing but when it's backed up with scripture is a completely different ball game and the word of God is very true indeed. And most of all, it can careless if our feelings are hurt. If anyone's feelings are hurt, it would be God since some of his creation chose to not follow him, obey him, deny him.

Look, i'm not trying to debate in a negative way, that's not my style whether in the flesh and especially in the Spirit. Nor am I trying steer you towards what I say. But if something is against God, don't we have the responsiblity to stand firm in what we believe in that is true according to his word. The bible is constantly being compromised on a daily basis to the point that some man made bibles don't even mention sin, the blood, hell, or even judgment. That's why we should meditate on the word as we study and read it by the aid of the Holy Spirit for understanding. If we ever try to study it from our human minds, it's not going to click. We're constantly as we grow in Christ are going to learn something new each time, as well as being reminded of what we've already learned. If you notice, the scriptures are very repetitive but it's for a reason. 

So, if we come together as family, then we can help one another in prayer to lift each other up as we discuss God's word.


----------



## nathansgirl1908 (Oct 13, 2011)

makeupgirl said:


> Interesting, not answering the question.  That's ok. I'm not the one that needs that answer.


 
This is what I'm talking about. You're trying to take my response and make it into some deep "she's not saved" mess.  Save that. I think I've already posted in this thread about where I stand.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Oct 13, 2011)

come on guys..lets not make this thread into anything negative...


----------



## makeupgirl (Oct 13, 2011)

nathansgirl1908 said:


> This is what I'm talking about. You're trying to take my response and make it into some deep "she's not saved" mess. Save that. I think I've already posted in this thread about where I stand.


 
You certainly know how to twist things to make it seem like it's an attack towards you. Quit being a drama queen and get over yourself. (i'm not saying that to be snarky but I'm calling you out because I care)  I mean it's not my problem if you answer the question or not, but one thing I do care about is the salvation of another person.  If I knew that such a simple question like "Are you in Christ?" would bring such crankiness, I wouldn't have asked.  .  But one thing, I have never met another Christian so defensive as you are.  Why the negativity and the uptightness?  Could it be that something that I've said or someone else has convicted you in some way? If you have nothing to worry about, why fight?  I don't know your heart or your head, but God does.


----------



## makeupgirl (Oct 13, 2011)

Alicialynn86 said:


> come on guys..lets not make this thread into anything negative...


 
I'll make a stronger effort to keep it positive.


----------



## Laela (Oct 13, 2011)

I apologize Makeupgirl... it was not my intent for the article to be read as my own words. I'd posted this from a blog from Latter Day Ministries and posted the link to the blog itself. 




makeupgirl said:


> As far as what the OP is about, Laela is correct in everything she has stated and she has provided scripture as well to back up what she has taught us today.
> 
> (I have to go to a meeting so I be back)


----------



## makeupgirl (Oct 13, 2011)

Laela said:


> I apologize Makeupgirl... it was not my intent for the article to be read as my own words. I'd posted this from a blog from Latter Day Ministries and posted the link to the blog itself.


 
There's not need to apologize Laela.  The article spoke volumes.  Everything happens for a reason and I enjoyed the post/article.  Plus, it was a reminder to me when I start to get out of the will of God and act in my former self.  I apologize to you for having a hand in turning the thread into a negative one, which was not my intent at all or to offend anyone, even if it was the truth that was spoken.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Oct 13, 2011)

Laela said:


> *The Spirit of the World*
> 
> I have an honest question for those who consider themselves Christians. _Can anything good come from the world?_


 
Good question!

If we put our trust and faith in worldly things, we fall prey to the deception of worldly wisdom, its beliefs and values which we know are opposite of God's word and commands.

I believe this is one of the reasons why we are instructed in Rom. 12:2 _And do not be conformed to this world, but be transformed by the renewing of your mind, that you may prove what is that good and acceptable and perfect will of God._

This is a good discussion because Satan has lied about what is right and what is wrong since the beginning of time with Adam and Eve. He lies about what is valuable and what is not. He has enslaved and ensnared the world with his lies and he attempts to tempt us through his lies if we are not careful.

My prayer is that God will give all of us spiritual wisdom according to Eph. 1:17-22.


----------



## nathansgirl1908 (Oct 14, 2011)

makeupgirl said:


> You certainly know how to twist things to make it seem like it's an attack towards you. Quit being a drama queen and get over yourself. (i'm not saying that to be snarky but I'm calling you out because I care)  I mean it's not my problem if you answer the question or not, but one thing I do care about is the salvation of another person.  If I knew that such a simple question like "Are you in Christ?" would bring such crankiness, I wouldn't have asked.  .  But one thing, I have never met another Christian so defensive as you are.  Why the negativity and the uptightness?  Could it be that something that I've said or someone else has convicted you in some way? If you have nothing to worry about, why fight?  I don't know your heart or your head, but God does.



And I'm calling YOU out because I care.  You're being judgmental in this  thread. This attitude gives the wrong impression about Christians and following Christ in general.    

And you need to drop the veiled attempts to call me unsaved.  It doesn't work. I'm not convicted. But some folks in this thread should be.   Quoting scripture is worthless if not applied in your daily life and if you do a "cut and paste" scripture lesson.  That's what I see going on in here on this topic.


----------



## Laela (Oct 14, 2011)

I couldn't have said it better...Amein~ @ the bolded, I touch and agree with you in prayer. 




PinkPebbles said:


> Good question!
> 
> If we put our trust and faith in worldly things, we fall prey to the deception of worldly wisdom, its beliefs and values which we know are opposite of God's word and commands.
> 
> ...


----------



## makeupgirl (Oct 14, 2011)

nathansgirl1908 said:


> And I'm calling YOU out because I care. You're being judgmental in this thread. This attitude gives the wrong impression about Christians and following Christ in general.
> 
> And you need to drop the veiled attempts to call me unsaved. It doesn't work. I'm not convicted. But some folks in this thread should be. Quoting scripture is worthless if not applied in your daily life and if you do a "cut and paste" scripture lesson. That's what I see going on in here on this topic.


 
deleted..... I did say something that wasn't nice but I'm listening to the Holy Spirit and I'm not going to allow Satan to have a foothole in either one of us so it was deleted. 

However, I never stated or drop veil attempts that you were unsaved. I asked a simple question "Are are in Christ?" maybe I should have rephrased that. I asked because I don't know if you are or not and Why be mad or offended if someone ask a question like that?  It's a yes or no question and you should be proud that someone ask you if your saved, in Christ, a Christian.  That's your chance and moment to say, Yes I am with great joy.  Plus, that's a great conversation starter to witness to someone who isn't saved or to connect with those who are.  

Also, the fleshy side of me isn't going to let anyone talk to me any kind of way. Don't ever mistake my kindness for weakness because you will not like what you get back. That's not a threat, it's a promise. 

However, the Spirit of God in me is reminding me to keep my heart open and full of forgiveness. So I forgive you for offending me. But I also know, you're just one of those people I cannot talk to without it turning into a massive debate towards the negative and I don't do confrontation well. It's not my personality, even though I can handle myself. 

And if by chance you did see my original post before the deletion. I"m sorry if you got offended but I don't regret what I wrote. I'm not a spiteful person and yet the conviction from God gave me a chance deleted it just in case. So I did. 

Now, I'm leaving this thread alone because I don't like submitting to my flesh to handle things. 

Good luck to you!


----------



## nathansgirl1908 (Oct 14, 2011)

makeupgirl said:


> Also, the fleshy side of me isn't going to let anyone talk to me any kind of way. Don't ever mistake my kindness for weakness because you will not like what you get back. That's not a threat, it's a promise.



This reveals who you truly are. Hence why I responded to the thread in this manner.   But make no mistake. I never saw kindness in your responses. I saw condescension.  Plain and simple. There's no need for threats. People just need to be honest about who they really are in Christ and remember that God loves ALL of us.


----------



## makeupgirl (Oct 14, 2011)

nathansgirl1908 said:


> This reveals who you truly are. Hence why I responded to the thread in this manner. But make no mistake. I never saw kindness in your responses. I saw condescension. Plain and simple. There's no need for threats. People just need to be honest about who they really are in Christ and remember that God loves ALL of us.


 
I'll take your words under advisement.  But something I said affected you because you would not be responding so much.  And there is something you said that affected me as well for the same reasons.  Like I said, I'm not perfect, never claim to be perfect, never denied that I was judgmental, or anything of the sort. 

I'm secure about who I am in Christ and will shout it to the highest mountain that I am a born again believer in Christ to anyone that may ask the very question "Are you saved? or Are in you Christ?"  I aint ashamed to do so.  

Romans 1:16.. For I am not ashamed of the gospel of Christ: for it is the power of God unto salvation to every one that believeth; to the Jew first, and also to the Greek.

Luke 9:26...For whosoever shall be ashamed of me and of my words, of him shall the Son of man be ashamed, when he shall come in his own glory, and _in his_ Father's, and of the holy angels.

Likewise:

Matt 10:33...But whoever disowns me before men, I will disown him before my Father in heaven. 

Mark 3:8.... If anyone is ashamed of me and my words in this adulterous and sinful generation, the Son of Man will be ashamed of him when he comes in his Father's glory with the holy angels."

God loves us all yes.  That's a fact that he loves us because in John 3:16 says, "For God so loved the world that he gave his only begotten son; and whosever believeth in him, shall not perish but have everlasting life" 

All he ask of us who have already trusted, believeth, and proclaim that Jesus is the Lord of their life is to be obediant to his word.  He also ask us to spread his gospel to all nations.  As I stated before, I don't know your heart.  I can only take your word if you are a believer or not.  Just the same as I am.  I'm concerned that your defense to someone asking you if you'e saved or if you're in Christ is revealing to God that you're ashamed.  

Obviously these events have happened for a reason, even the escalated arguments between you and I.  This may be a growing experience and maybe a wake up call.  Maybe this is the Lord's way of reminding you not to be defensive or offended when you're asked if you are saved or in Christ.  Maybe this was the Lord's way of reminding me that I can get overpassionated to the point that I will get out of his will.  

I'll continue to keep you in prayer and whether you believe it or not, I do care.  It's Christ in me, the hope of glory that gives me his caring and loving strength to be able to reach out.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 15, 2011)

Laela ,
The Holy Spirit is upon you and has opened up your heart to share this message.  This is a message for those who have a heavy diet of the meat of God's Word...who will not throw out the baby with the bath water.  

Do not be discouraged because of turbulance in the waters....as believers in Jesus, the boat will be rocked at times, but we...as Jesus did, can fall asleep on the boat and not be concerned by what we see....its temporary and subject to change!

Continue to allow the Holy Spirit to use you in the giving of His Word in this way...it speaks volumes!

makeupgirl ,
Thank you for being a light upon a hill which cannot be hidden.  The light of Christ is seen within your text and your heart is being revealed.  We can all learn from your words and your actions within your text today about what it means to be in the world, but not of the world.  The way you have handled this entire thread shows me that Jesus the Christ, the Hope of Glory, is living inside of you and that your desire to be pleasing to Him has been revealed!  You have shown me much today....thank you!

As I read this thread, I am reminded of the book of Acts and the 1st Church.  The difficulties the leadership faced, with both believers and non-believers in that day, is an example of what we both see and face ourselves today.  I encourage all to take the time to study the book of Acts, once again...it will help to understand what the purpose of the Church should be, as given by God of the bible, through His Holy Spirit and how we as the Church (His Bride) should live our lives and how we are to occupy till He comes, while we are traveling through here...in this world.

Gather the wheat ladies, even with the tares there!  The harvest is ripe, but the laborers are few.  At the end of the day, our goal is to lead people to the foot of the cross....Jesus didn't say it would be easy, but the reward will be sweet!  

May the Lord bless you and keep you.  May He make His face to shine upon you and be gracious to you.  May the Lord lift up His countenance upon you and give you...Shalom!

Blessings, always....

N&W


----------



## nathansgirl1908 (Oct 15, 2011)

*sigh*. 
You are STILL trying to make an issue out of my question to you.  I suspect it's because you know you and others were wrong about some things said in this thread.  Don't worry about my response to your question about whether I'm in Christ. Worry about the fact that we have Christians who don't realize that God uses anyone and everyone to accomplish things.  If we see someone doing good, even if they are living a life of sin, respect that they are still using HIS money for a good cause.  I'm sure someone in this thread would be making all kinds of nasty remarks about Diddy giving money to save that club in Harlem.  If you ever wonder why so many people look at Christians with suspicion and disdain, the sentiments in this thread should be a starting point. So yes, something you said touched a nerve but it's not what YOU think.  It's the willingness to put down those who help others, even if their heart is not totally in Christ. It's still a start. And a good one. And with the right influnce they could easily be swayed to turn their life around. But it won't happen if they are met with sanctimonious Christians who look down on them. 



makeupgirl said:


> I'll take your words under advisement.  But something I said affected you because you would not be responding so much.  And there is something you said that affected me as well for the same reasons.  Like I said, I'm not perfect, never claim to be perfect, never denied that I was judgmental, or anything of the sort.
> 
> I'm secure about who I am in Christ and will shout it to the highest mountain that I am a born again believer in Christ to anyone that may ask the very question "Are you saved? or Are in you Christ?"  I aint ashamed to do so.
> 
> ...


----------



## makeupgirl (Oct 15, 2011)

nathansgirl1908 said:


> *sigh*.
> You are STILL trying to make an issue out of my question to you. I suspect it's because you know you and others were wrong about some things said in this thread. Don't worry about my response to your question about whether I'm in Christ. Worry about the fact that we have Christians who don't realize that God uses anyone and everyone to accomplish things. If we see someone doing good, even if they are living a life of sin, respect that they are still using HIS money for a good cause. I'm sure someone in this thread would be making all kinds of nasty remarks about Diddy giving money to save that club in Harlem. If you ever wonder why so many people look at Christians with suspicion and disdain, the sentiments in this thread should be a starting point. So yes, something you said touched a nerve but it's not what YOU think. It's the willingness to put down those who help others, even if their heart is not totally in Christ. It's still a start. And a good one. And with the right influnce they could easily be swayed to turn their life around. But it won't happen if they are met with sanctimonious Christians who look down on them.


 
I am concerned for you because I sense great pain from your posts.  Please don't let Satan take advantage of what you're feeling.  

I'm going to pray about that demon of agressiveness that seems to have taken hold of you. Seriously, I've seen you around other threads as well and it's always "a defensive rebutal" That's not a good way to get your point across. If you have to argue about everything under the sun, then what are you actually joyful about? If you don't agree with something, agree to disagree and move on.  I hope you don't drive yourself into a heart attack or a stroke because of the added stress from arguing.   

Think about this, what if God was asking the questions I have asked you?  Would you get defensive with an attitude with him? Consider it an honor to be asked "if you're a Christian" "if your Saved" "if your in Christ".  That should be a great honor because obviously they may see something in you that God is allowing them to learn from.  If you continue to close that door, you may close it for good and miss a blessing for yourself and that person.  

Lets look at what the word of God said here:

Matt 11:28-30


*28*Come unto me, all ye that labour and are heavy laden, and I will give you rest. 
*29*Take my yoke upon you, and learn of me; for I am meek and lowly in heart: and ye shall find rest unto your souls.  *30*For my yoke is easy, and my burden is light.

1 Peter 5:7 

*7*Casting all your care upon him; for he careth for you.

Psalm 55:22

*22*Cast thy burden upon the LORD, and he shall sustain thee: he shall never suffer the righteous to be moved.

John 16:33


*33*These things I have spoken unto you, that in me ye might have peace. In the world ye shall have tribulation: but be of good cheer; I have overcome the world.

Proverbs 3:5

Trust in the LORD with all thine heart; and lean not unto thine own understanding.

Isaiah 40:31

*31*But they that wait upon the LORD shall renew their strength; they shall mount up with wings as eagles; they shall run, and not be weary; and they shall walk, and not faint.

These scriptures I have posted is from the Lord to us to provide encouragment, comfort, and peace within us.  We're going to have heartache, pain, suffering, sickness, tribulations, etc.  However, we should also be secure enough in the Lord to always with a doubt trust him with the things that are bothering us, including any strife or anger you may feel.  

Please talk to the Lord about what's going on with you. If you're doing it, great, continue to do so.  Seek him whenever you feel yourself about to lash out.  I'm a living witness that he can help with the strong tempers that we as humans have.  As I'm typing this to you, I'm also typing this to myself, because I also have a long way to go in my journey with the Lord.  

Take care and I'll keep you in my prayers.


----------



## makeupgirl (Oct 15, 2011)

Nice & Wavy said:


> @Laela ,
> The Holy Spirit is upon you and has opened up your heart to share this message. This is a message for those who have a heavy diet of the meat of God's Word...who will not throw out the baby with the bath water.
> 
> Do not be discouraged because of turbulance in the waters....as believers in Jesus, the boat will be rocked at times, but we...as Jesus did, can fall asleep on the boat and not be concerned by what we see....its temporary and subject to change!
> ...


 
Thank you N&W for your kind words and wisdom.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 15, 2011)

*"All  Scripture is God‑breathed and is useful for teaching, rebuking,  correcting and training in righteousness, so that the man of God may be  thoroughly equipped for every good work. 2 Timothy 3:16-17 NKJV*


Amen!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 15, 2011)

makeupgirl said:


> Thank you N&W for your kind words and wisdom.


Have a wonderful day!


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 15, 2011)

Excellent Post Laela...  

The message that I have always gotten from the 'World' is that they are out to prove that they do not need God, nor give God credit for HIS resources and HIS gift of talent which HE have given to them.   

They behave as if their talents are 'self made' and self created, not realizing that it is STILL God who has given them this ability to be and to have all that they are.     

No matter what 'good' that anyone does it's still from God's resources that it comes from.   So in truth, the world isn't doing any good at all, it's God's Good for it comes from His total provision that He created in this earth ... 

As* His Word *so clearly says,  _"... it's *Not* of works which any man can boast..."_


----------



## Guitarhero (Oct 15, 2011)

Opinions were asked in this thread.  Does that mean that one is supposed to beat another with their version of the truth?  No.  A good dose of humility and respect could go a very long way in this thread, if you'd only take it.  There will always be differing opinions and some people will not comprehend your own.  This nice-nasty attacking is so unnecessary.


----------



## nathansgirl1908 (Oct 15, 2011)

I'm asking this in the nicest way possible: don't pray for me. Idont know you but judging  from your comments I also don't trust you.  I don like everyone praying for me. Especially when they don't have good intentions and when they wield it as a threat.  

You would also do well to recognize that I've already stated in this thread where I stand with Christ.  So drop that issue.  You're fake with it. 

The aggressiveness you speak of? It's what I do for a living. I always ask questions when something doesn't add up. And this is no exception. You're unhappy because unlike some others I dont just take everything that certain people say to heart as the gospel.  I can think for myslf and I know when something doesn't add up.  I've even shared the seniments in this thread with others who found it as off-putting as I have.  It's just sad really.  Never thought I would see Christians saying the things that have been said in this thread.  

There but for the grace of God...     



makeupgirl said:


> I am concerned for you because I sense great pain from your posts.  Please don't let Satan take advantage of what you're feeling.
> 
> I'm going to pray about that demon of agressiveness that seems to have taken hold of you. Seriously, I've seen you around other threads as well and it's always "a defensive rebutal" That's not a good way to get your point across. If you have to argue about everything under the sun, then what are you actually joyful about? If you don't agree with something, agree to disagree and move on.  I hope you don't drive yourself into a heart attack or a stroke because of the added stress from arguing.
> 
> ...


----------



## makeupgirl (Oct 16, 2011)

nathansgirl1908 said:


> I'm asking this in the nicest way possible: don't pray for me. Idont know you but judging  from your comments I also don't trust you.  I don like everyone praying for me. Especially when they don't have good intentions and when they wield it as a threat.
> 
> You would also do well to recognize that I've already stated in this thread where I stand with Christ.  So drop that issue.  You're fake with it.
> 
> ...



I already prayed for you so I can't go by to the Lord and say never mind. 

I'm not unhappy at all, quite the contrary in fact. Maybe for the first time in my 30 years on this earth I'm content. I have a great job as a fraud investigator and I'm healthy, alive, got my ncis fix last night and have an unspeakable joy in Christ and I will not apologize for that.  Nor will I say that you're unhappy because even though I've been trained to sniff out fraud and the Lord has allowed me to be good at it , I'll never tell a fraudster to their face that they are unhappy.  No actions speak for themselves. 

It will also do you to know that I'm not fake. I don't know how to be. I don't think you do either. What I've learned as an investigator is that when the evidence is laid out, that is when the aggressive nature comes out on full force. Like I always say, if you haven't done anything wrong to be guilty about, then why get aggressive about it.  Whatever is in darkness will always come to light anyway.  

You have proved a point in more ways than you will ever know. 

Now it's time for me to get ready for worship. 

Btw....I'm not going to stop praying for you.


----------



## LadyChe (Oct 16, 2011)

Guitarhero said:


> Opinions were asked in this thread.  Does that mean that one is supposed to beat another with their version of the truth?  No.  A good dose of humility and respect could go a very long way in this thread, if you'd only take it.  There will always be differing opinions and some people will not comprehend your own.  This nice-nasty attacking is so unnecessary.



Thank you. Well stated.


----------



## nathansgirl1908 (Oct 16, 2011)

Everything you have said about me can easily be stated about you. 

You have no respect for how others choose to relate to God.  You think it's your way or no way. You obviously just want to twist things and you sound almost taunting when you say these things about my aggressiveness. When did it become aggressiveness to refuse to be cowed by someone else? 

As for your comments about fraud, it is ironic because that's how I view your comments. Again, please do not use your version of prayer with respect to me. You are out of line with your comments about demons and such. Very presumptuous for you to decide that demons are involved here. That's yet another clue to your true motive and true nature. Hence why I don't trust you. You want to stifle those who raise legitimate questions about the beliefs in this thread. I won't ever stop asking questions. It is obvious that you know your statements don't hold water because you resort to the classic, "this is demonic" fall back. Just stop. 



makeupgirl said:


> I already prayed for you so I can't go by to the Lord and say never mind.
> 
> I'm not unhappy at all, quite the contrary in fact. Maybe for the first time in my 30 years on this earth I'm content. I have a great job as a fraud investigator and I'm healthy, alive, got my ncis fix last night and have an unspeakable joy in Christ and I will not apologize for that. Nor will I say that you're unhappy because even though I've been trained to sniff out fraud and the Lord has allowed me to be good at it , I'll never tell a fraudster to their face that they are unhappy. No actions speak for themselves.
> 
> ...


----------



## makeupgirl (Oct 16, 2011)

nathansgirl1908 said:


> Everything you have said about me can easily be stated about you.
> 
> You have no respect for how others choose to relate to God nyou honk it's your Way or no way.  You obviously just wat to twist things and you sound almost taunting when you say these things about my aggressiveness.  When did it become aggressiveness to refuse to be cowed by someone else?
> 
> As for your comments about fraud, it is ironic because that's how I view your comments.  Again, please do not use your version of prayer with respect to me.  You are out of line with your comments about demons and such. Very presumptuous for you to decide that demons are involved here.  That's yet another clue to your true motive and true nature. Hence why I don't trust you. You want to stifle those who raise legitimate questions about the beliefs in this thread.  I won't ever stop asking questions. It is obvious that you know your statements don't hold water because you resort to the classic, "this is demonic" fall back.   Just stop.



I didn't even say anything about demons and anything being demonic in this post.  You know what I'm done  with you because you are just a little too cynical and delusional for my taste. You want to be aggressive, defensive, and have a nasty attitude , go ahead have at it, alone.   That's between you and God now.  Just learn to be humble and get over yourself affective immediately and maybe others wouldn't be so quick to try to want to reach out to you. Just remember whatever you deal, be prepared to receive it back.  

Have a nice life.  Put me to your ignore list and I'll do the same. 

This isn't about being a Christian right now. I'm just over your attitude and don't have the patience for it any longer. 

Just grow up little girl and get over yourself and get a therapist while you're at it to unload that negativity that surrounds that head and heart of yours.   I'm  not going to be a partner to your foolishness and entertain your unproductive unhappiness brat of an attitude anymore.


----------



## Laela (Oct 16, 2011)

Nice &Wavy... I'm truly humbled by your comments and thank you for the encouraging words in this thread. Words have so much power, we speak them into the atmosphere and they become life or death. God bless you for your words of Life!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 16, 2011)

Laela said:


> @Nice &Wavy... I'm truly humbled by your comments and thank you for the encouraging words in this thread. Words have so much power, we speak them into the atmosphere and they become life or death. God bless you for your words of Life!


Laela, I am humbled because of your witness!  You are a woman after God's own heart!!!  Thank you for always sharing your heart with the woman in the CF...I certainly receive your words of love and I know there are others who do as well.

I finally saw that you called me...I will call you tomorrow evening.

Love you, always!!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 16, 2011)

makeupgirl said:


> I didn't even say anything about demons and anything being demonic in this post.  You know what I'm done  with you because you are just a little too cynical and delusional for my taste. You want to be aggressive, defensive, and have a nasty attitude , go ahead have at it, alone.   That's between you and God now.  Just learn to be humble and get over yourself affective immediately and maybe others wouldn't be so quick to try to want to reach out to you. Just remember whatever you deal, be prepared to receive it back.
> 
> Have a nice life.  Put me to your ignore list and I'll do the same.
> 
> ...


((((hugs))))  Sis, don't allow your focus to be dimmed...it's not worth it.  There will always be adversity against what we set out to do.  It's all good.....


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 16, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> Excellent Post @Laela...
> 
> The message that I have always gotten from the 'World' is that they are out to prove that they do not need God, nor give God credit for HIS resources and HIS gift of talent which HE have given to them.
> 
> ...


Shimmieeeeeeeeeeee.....love you, sis!!!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 16, 2011)

This little light of mine,
I'm gonna let it shine
This little light of mine,
I'm gonna let it shine
This little light of mine,
I'm gonna let it shine
Let it shine,
Let it shine,
Let it shine.

Hide it under a bushel? No!
I'm gonna let it shine
Hide it under a bushel? No!
I'm gonna let it shine
Hide it under a bushel? No!
I'm gonna let it shine
Let it shine,
Let it shine,
Let it shine.

Don't let Satan blow it out,
I'm gonna let it shine
Don't let Satan blow it out,
I'm gonna let it shine
Don't let Satan blow it out,
I'm gonna let it shine
Let it shine,
Let it shine,
Let it shine.

Shine all over the
Christianity Forum
 I'm gonna let it shine

Shine all over the
Christianity Forum
I'm gonna let it shine

Shine all over the
Christianity Forum

I'm gonna let it shine
Let it shine,
Let it shine,
Let it shine.

Let it shine til Jesus comes,
I'm gonna let it shine
Let it shine til Jesus comes,
I'm gonna let it shine
Let it shine til Jesus comes,
I'm gonna let it shine
Let it shine,
Let it shine,
Let it shine.

This little light of mine,
I'm gonna let it shine
This little light of mine,
I'm gonna let it shine
This little light of mine,
I'm gonna let it shine
Let it shine,
Let it shine,
Let it shine.


----------



## Laela (Oct 16, 2011)

^^^I love to hear the children sing this song! That one, and "Yes, Jesus Loves Me" 

Love and blessings to you...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 16, 2011)

Laela said:


> ^^^I love to hear the children sing this song! That one, and "Yes, Jesus Loves Me"
> 
> Love and blessings to you...


Me too, Laela and its so fitting in this thread!!!

Jesus loves me! This I know, 
For the Bible tells me so;
Little ones to Him belong,
They are weak but He is strong.
Yes, Jesus loves me!
Yes, Jesus loves me!
Yes, Jesus loves me!
The Bible tells me so.

Jesus loves me! He who died,
Heaven's gate to open wide;
He will wash away my sin,
Let His little child come in.
Yes, Jesus loves me!
Yes, Jesus loves me!
Yes, Jesus loves me!
The Bible tells me so.

Jesus loves me! loves me still,
When I'm very weak and ill;
From His shining throne on high,
Comes to watch me where I lie.
Yes, Jesus loves me!
Yes, Jesus loves me!
Yes, Jesus loves me!
The Bible tells me so.

Jesus loves me! He will stay,
Close beside me all the way;
He's prepared a home for me,
And some day His face I'll see.
Yes, Jesus loves me!
Yes, Jesus loves me!
Yes, Jesus loves me!
The Bible tells me so.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 16, 2011)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Shimmieeeeeeeeeeee.....love you, sis!!!!



Me too ... love you and Pastor A...


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 16, 2011)

Nice & Wavy said:


> This little light of mine,
> I'm gonna let it shine
> This little light of mine,
> I'm gonna let it shine
> ...



Ohhhhhhhh I just Love this....


----------



## makeupgirl (Oct 17, 2011)

Nice & Wavy said:


> ((((hugs)))) Sis, don't allow your focus to be dimmed...it's not worth it. There will always be adversity against what we set out to do. It's all good.....


 
Thank you N&W.  I feel better now and I'm still praying for her.


----------



## nathansgirl1908 (Oct 17, 2011)

Interestingly enough a friend posted this on her Facebook wall.  She uses the "On this day God wants you to know" feature.  I thought it was definitely worth posting here.  It speaks volumes.  The question is will everyone take a moment to reflect on it or remain stuck in their ways?



> We believe God wants you to know ... that *you are commanded to love everyone, not condemn those who don't agree with you.*   Your opinions are just that, - opinions, regardless of where you got them from. They are tiny, a speck compared to the immensity of God. *You cannot possibly have even the faintest idea of what God commands to other people, to other lifeforms*. Your only possible intelligent choice is to continuously open in love and acceptance. Today more than yesterday.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Oct 17, 2011)

We do know what God commands, by the Word of God....

People think love is when you agree with them all the time and dont say anything to 'step on their toes"...But love is when you tell people the truth because you want to help them and you dont want to them hurt or damned. 
1Corinthians says Charity, Rejoiceth not in inquity but the truth. 

We get kinda upset when we have had a booger in our nose all day and no one told us.  How much more should we be upset when we are not warned about the judgement to come..?


----------



## nathansgirl1908 (Oct 17, 2011)

Alicialynn86 said:


> We do know what God commands, by the Word of God....


 You don't know what God has specifically commanded for EACH person. 






> People think love is when you agree with them all the time and dont say anything to 'step on their toes"...


  And you don't even appreciate the irony of this statement...Where did anyone say that you should agree with everyone all the time?   I suspect that my post has stepped on toes.  But instead of doing self-evaluation, people fall back on the "nice-nasty" attacks and Guitarhero said.  




> But love is when you tell people the truth because you want to help them and you dont want to them hurt or damned.


  Maybe.  But why are you assuming that your truth is the correct one?  Did you ever stop to think you could be wrong?


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Oct 17, 2011)

Nathansgirl, Im not trying to make this a debate. you are obviously stern about your beliefs.. If you dont agree with whats being said...ok. But you dont ask questions to get a better undertstanding you ask them to try and find error. The bible is there to show us the way of eternal life.. God has no respect of persons, so He isnt going to command something from you and not from me. And the truth im bringing isnt my truth, is the word of God..It's THE truth.I have and can provide scriptures. It would be different if you was responding back with scripture, but you are responding back with how you "feel" "think" and "see things" and thats not concrete.Im not going to continue this conversation with you until you start showing scriptures to back up what your are saying/feeling




nathansgirl1908 said:


> You don't know what God has specifically commanded for EACH person.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nathansgirl1908 (Oct 17, 2011)

Alicialynn86 said:


> > Nathansgirl, Im not trying to make this a debate. you are obviously stern about your beliefs.. If you dont agree with whats being said...ok. But you dont ask questions to get a better undertstanding you ask them to try and find error. The bible is there to show us the way of eternal life.. God has no respect of persons, so He isnt going to command something from you and not from me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guitarhero (Oct 17, 2011)

It's like a love relationship of marriage with a little difficulty.  Identify and speak of the problem as...."I feel like xyz when such and such is done to me.." ....not "YOU did this and YOU always....You are..."


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Oct 17, 2011)

Just because someone fulfills these few scriptures, doesnt mean they are heaven bound. You have to fulfill all scriputures. If someone does these few scriptures but disobeys the rest, its in vain.We have to be completely obedient to the whole word of God, not to just some scriptures. And thats the point we are making in this thread, Just because someone does a few good things doesnt mean they are going to heaven. And yes, God can use someone, but I can show you in the bible where people was used of God and cast into hell as well..

Yes "john doe" may go help the victims in haiti...but what if "John doe" is a fornicator?? Is God so please with him helping the Haiti victims that He erases the sin? No




nathansgirl1908 said:


> Alicialynn86 said:
> 
> 
> > That's not true at all. And I think you misunderstand what I'm saying. No one in here knows for sure that God didn't command different people to give to help those suffering after the natural disaster in Haiti. No one knows how God told them to accomplish that. This has nothing to do with God being a respecter of persons. That's a completely different issue.
> ...


----------



## makeupgirl (Oct 17, 2011)

Nice & Wavy said:


> This little light of mine,
> I'm gonna let it shine
> This little light of mine,
> I'm gonna let it shine
> ...


 
I now have a new appreciation for this song.


----------



## makeupgirl (Oct 17, 2011)

Alicialynn86 said:


> Just because someone fulfills these few scriptures, doesnt mean they are heaven bound. You have to fulfill all scriputures. If someone does these few scriptures but disobeys the rest, its in vain.We have to be completely obedient to the whole word of God, not to just some scriptures. And thats the point we are making in this thread, Just because someone does a few good things doesnt mean they are going to heaven. And yes, God can use someone, but I can show you in the bible where people was used of God and cast into hell as well..
> 
> Yes "john doe" may go help the victims in haiti...but what if "John doe" is a fornicator?? Is God so please with him helping the Haiti victims that He erases the sin? No
> 
> ...


----------



## makeupgirl (Oct 17, 2011)

What a lot of folks don't realize that it's not what we think, feel, or do that is going to get us into heaven or save us.  A lot of us have done good things or have been good before we accepted Christ but once we came to know Christ, we learned that it was he and he alone that saved us.  God can use anyone to do anything but it's for his purpose.  

One thing God is not going to do, is go against his word.  That's pretty much the way it is no matter how us humans think or feel.  And how dare we think that we can convince our creator to do so.  For us who are in Christ, we're a new creature; which also includes, how we think, feel, and conduct our lives each day.  He knows we're going to mess up because of the sinful nature that still resides in us but it's important to confess and repent of what was done to get back in fellowship with him.  The blood of Jesus is continuing cleaning the body from unrighteousness each time we confess our sins.  


I guess that's probably why he said in Luke 13:28 "There shall be weeping and gnashing of teeth, when ye shall see Abraham, and Isaac, and Jacob, and all the prophets, in the kingdom of God, and you yourselves thrust out."

and in Matt 7:15-23

15Beware of false prophets, which come to you in sheep's clothing, but inwardly they are ravening wolves. 

 16Ye shall know them by their fruits. Do men gather grapes of thorns, or figs of thistles? 

 17Even so every good tree bringeth forth good fruit; but a corrupt tree bringeth forth evil fruit. 

 18A good tree cannot bring forth evil fruit, neither can a corrupt tree bring forth good fruit. 

 19Every tree that bringeth not forth good fruit is hewn down, and cast into the fire. 

 20Wherefore by their fruits ye shall know them. 

 21Not every one that saith unto me, Lord, Lord, shall enter into the kingdom of heaven; but he that doeth the will of my Father which is in heaven. 

 22Many will say to me in that day, Lord, Lord, have we not prophesied in thy name? and in thy name have cast out devils? and in thy name done many wonderful works? 

 23And then will I profess unto them, I never knew you: depart from me, ye that work iniquity.


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Oct 17, 2011)

makeupgirl said:


> What a lot of folks don't realize that it's not what we think, feel, or do that is going to get us into heaven or save us. A lot of us have done good things or have been good before we accepted Christ but once we came to know Christ, we learned that it was he and he alone that saved us. God can use anyone to do anything but it's for his purpose.
> 
> *One thing God is not going to do, is go against his word. That's pretty much the way it is no matter how us humans think or feel.* And how dare we think that we can convince our creator to do so. For us who are in Christ, we're a new creature; which also includes, how we think, feel, and conduct our lives each day. He knows we're going to mess up because of the sinful nature that still resides in us but it's important to confess and repent of what was done to get back in fellowship with him. The blood of Jesus is continuing cleaning the body from unrighteousness each time we confess our sins.


 
Yes to the bolded. God's word will not change. I don't care who you are or how many people say it's ok. This is why we must humble ourselves under the mighty hand of God, so that we do not miss Him.

People of God, continue to stand for His Word. This is a spiritual battle. The enemy wants to seep in with lies, half truths, secular humanism, and worldliness. *Sorry, but if you claim to know Christ and come up against His Word, you are in a bad place. *


----------



## nathansgirl1908 (Oct 17, 2011)

Great. But no one in this thread has gone against His Word. And no one in this thread said that you get into heaven by good works alone. So what's your point?  And this focus on the word "feel" is nonsense.  Nowhere in the Bible does it say that you can't having a feeling about something.


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Oct 17, 2011)

nathansgirl1908 said:


> Great. But no one in this thread has gone against His Word. And no one in this thread said that you get into heaven by good works alone. So what's your point? And this focus on the word "feel" is nonsense. Nowhere in the Bible does it say that you can't having a feeling about something.


 

There are some people that use their feelings to justify staying in sin or they justify sin. We can have feelings but you better not be led by your feelings. Be led by His Spirit. My point is my point. Why are you so upset about my post?  Believe me, there are some that do come up against the Word.


----------



## nathansgirl1908 (Oct 17, 2011)

Health&hair28 said:


> There are some people that use their feelings to justify staying in sin or they justify sin. We can have feelings but you better not be led by your feelings. Be led by His Spirit. My point is my point. Why are you so upset about my post?  Believe me, there are some that do come up against the Word.



Those feelings you are complaining about are the Holy Spirit's nudgings and guidance.  And learn to discern between someone being upset about something and someone engaging in discussion and asking questions.


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Oct 17, 2011)

nathansgirl1908 said:


> Those feelings you are complaining about are the Holy Spirit's nudgings and guidance. And learn to discern between someone being upset about something and someone engaging in discussion and asking questions.


 

Well I don't want to get into some kind of e battle with you, so I won't try to come back with an insult like you are trying to do to me.  

Anyway, since we are discussing feelings. I was talking about how people, I've met in real life, are so in bondage to sin, that they feel they are somehow okay because their feelings are soo strong about that particular thing.


----------



## makeupgirl (Oct 17, 2011)

The Holy Spirit is not going to go against the word of God. No Way, Jose! Why? Because he gives us the wisdom and power to understand what thus saith the Lord. His ministry is still going on today and is working constantly in the hearts of every believer. Once a believer receives the indwelling of the Holy Spirit, it's eternal. That is God in us, working, guiding, leading. 

Health&Hair28 is completely right about the feelings, which is just human feelings.  We can feel one way, but God may be feeling a completely different way.  When we act and agree with him that is in agreement with what he says in his word, it's a good thing.  Once we start putting our own spin on things and taking and adding away and justifying some of the things of the world that is against his word, then we are completely out of fellowship. 

In Romans 8, Paul explains it perfectly to the Romans about eternal security and he speaks about the Holy Spirit and how he works in us by giving us the encouragment that there is no condemnation, no separation, to those who are in Christ Jesus. He also let us know more about the personality of the Holy Spirit in us who believe and trust him. 


*Romans 8*


*1*There is therefore now no condemnation to them which are in Christ Jesus, who walk not after the flesh, but after the Spirit. 
*2*For the law of the Spirit of life in Christ Jesus hath made me free from the law of sin and death. 
*3*For what the law could not do, in that it was weak through the flesh, God sending his own Son in the likeness of sinful flesh, and for sin, condemned sin in the flesh: 
*4*That the righteousness of the law might be fulfilled in us, who walk not after the flesh, but after the Spirit. 
*5*For they that are after the flesh do mind the things of the flesh; but they that are after the Spirit the things of the Spirit. 
*6*For to be carnally minded is death; but to be spiritually minded is life and peace. 
*7*Because the carnal mind is enmity against God: for it is not subject to the law of God, neither indeed can be. 
*8*So then they that are in the flesh cannot please God. 
*9*But ye are not in the flesh, but in the Spirit, if so be that the Spirit of God dwell in you. Now if any man have not the Spirit of Christ, he is none of his. 
*10*And if Christ be in you, the body is dead because of sin; but the Spirit is life because of righteousness. 
*11*But if the Spirit of him that raised up Jesus from the dead dwell in you, he that raised up Christ from the dead shall also quicken your mortal bodies by his Spirit that dwelleth in you. 
*12*Therefore, brethren, we are debtors, not to the flesh, to live after the flesh. 
*13*For if ye live after the flesh, ye shall die: but if ye through the Spirit do mortify the deeds of the body, ye shall live. 
*14*For as many as are led by the Spirit of God, they are the sons of God. 
*15*For ye have not received the spirit of bondage again to fear; but ye have received the Spirit of adoption, whereby we cry, Abba, Father. 
*16*The Spirit itself beareth witness with our spirit, that we are the children of God: 
*17*And if children, then heirs; heirs of God, and joint-heirs with Christ; if so be that we suffer with him, that we may be also glorified together. 
*18*For I reckon that the sufferings of this present time are not worthy to be compared with the glory which shall be revealed in us. 
*19*For the earnest expectation of the creature waiteth for the manifestation of the sons of God. 
*20*For the creature was made subject to vanity, not willingly, but by reason of him who hath subjected the same in hope, 
*21*Because the creature itself also shall be delivered from the bondage of corruption into the glorious liberty of the children of God. 
*22*For we know that the whole creation groaneth and travaileth in pain together until now. 
*23*And not only they, but ourselves also, which have the firstfruits of the Spirit, even we ourselves groan within ourselves, waiting for the adoption, to wit, the redemption of our body. 
*24*For we are saved by hope: but hope that is seen is not hope: for what a man seeth, why doth he yet hope for? 
*25*But if we hope for that we see not, then do we with patience wait for it. 
*26*Likewise the Spirit also helpeth our infirmities: for we know not what we should pray for as we ought: but the Spirit itself maketh intercession for us with groanings which cannot be uttered. 
*27*And he that searcheth the hearts knoweth what is the mind of the Spirit, because he maketh intercession for the saints according to the will of God. 
*28*And we know that all things work together for good to them that love God, to them who are the called according to his purpose. 
*29*For whom he did foreknow, he also did predestinate to be conformed to the image of his Son, that he might be the firstborn among many brethren. 
*30*Moreover whom he did predestinate, them he also called: and whom he called, them he also justified: and whom he justified, them he also glorified. 
*31*What shall we then say to these things? If God be for us, who can be against us? 
*32*He that spared not his own Son, but delivered him up for us all, how shall he not with him also freely give us all things? 
*33*Who shall lay any thing to the charge of God's elect? It is God that justifieth. 
*34*Who is he that condemneth? It is Christ that died, yea rather, that is risen again, who is even at the right hand of God, who also maketh intercession for us. 
*35*Who shall separate us from the love of Christ? shall tribulation, or distress, or persecution, or famine, or nakedness, or peril, or sword? 
*36*As it is written, For thy sake we are killed all the day long; we are accounted as sheep for the slaughter. 
*37*Nay, in all these things we are more than conquerors through him that loved us. 
*38*For I am persuaded, that neither death, nor life, nor angels, nor principalities, nor powers, nor things present, nor things to come, *39*Nor height, nor depth, nor any other creature, shall be able to separate us from the love of God, which is in Christ Jesus our Lord.


----------



## makeupgirl (Oct 17, 2011)

Health&hair28 said:


> Well I don't want to get into some kind of e battle with you, so I won't try to come back with an insult like you are trying to do to me.
> 
> *Anyway, since we are discussing feelings. I was talking about how people, I've met in real life, are so in bondage to sin, that they feel they are somehow okay because their feelings are soo strong about that particular thing*.


 
Me too.  Satan loves to take advantage of us when we start to get vulernable and that's when it becomes dangerous.  That's why it's important for us to know the word for ourselves, because until the day the Lord comes back, there are a whole bunch of false prophets out there spewing things that are so appealing but not scriptural.  In fact, they don't even consider God's word, they make it beautiful and sweet for the listener.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 17, 2011)

makeupgirl said:


> One thing God is not going to do, is go against his word.



Love this and love you too, girl.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 17, 2011)

Alicialynn86 said:


> We do know what God commands, by the Word of God....
> 
> *People think love is when you agree with them all the time and dont say anything to 'step on their toes"...But love is when you tell people the truth because you want to help them and you dont want to them hurt or damned.
> 1Corinthians says Charity, Rejoiceth not in inquity but the truth. *
> ...



Alicialynn86

God bless you.   Your posts have been blessing me ALL DAY!

The bolded....     the bolded     the bolded  

Yes.... the bolded


----------



## Guitarhero (Oct 17, 2011)

Has anyone yet made the distinction between "worldliness" and "the world?"


----------



## nathansgirl1908 (Oct 17, 2011)

Guitarhero said:


> Has anyone yet made the distinction between "worldliness" and "the world?"



No.  Don't try to ask for anything that requires critical thought.  This is just a scripture reading session I guess.  People don't know how to go beyond that.


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Oct 18, 2011)

Guitarhero said:


> Has anyone yet made the distinction between "worldliness" and "the world?"


 

Guitarhero, nathansgirl1908

The difference according to scripture. 

We are in the world but not of the world or worldliness. It refers to anything pertaining to a manner of living. Being in agreement with desires of the world that are hostile to God. For example the world says that sexual immorality is okay but follower of Christ cannot and should not agree with that. It is the ungodly multitude; the whole mass of men alienated from God, and therefore hostile to the cause of Christ. It is living in such a way that it stirs desire, seduce from God and are obstacles to the cause of Christ.

This is Christ speaking

My prayer is not that you take them out of the world but that you protect them from the evil one. *16* They are not of the world, even as I am not of it. *17* Sanctify them by the truth; your word is truth. *18* As you sent me into the world, I have sent them into the world. *19* For them I sanctify myself, that they too may be truly sanctified. *John 17*

*Don't copy the behavior and customs of this world, but let God transform you into a new person by changing the way you think*. Then you will learn to know God's will for you, which is good and pleasing and perfect. *Romans 12:2*

and have put on the new self, which is being renewed in knowledge in the image of its Creator. *Colossians 3:10*

As obedient children, do not conform to the evil desires *you had* when you lived in ignorance. *1 Peter 1:14*

Do not love the world or anything in the world. If anyone loves the world, the love of the Father is not in him. *1 John 2:15*

For all that [is] in the world, the lust of the flesh, and the lust of the eyes, and the pride of life, is not of the Father, but is of the world *1 John 2:16*

And the world passeth away, and the lust thereof: but he that doeth the will of God abideth for ever.  *1 John 2:17*

*Hope this helps *


----------



## Guitarhero (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi, Health&hair28, I was referring to _this_ discussion.  I am very aware of scripture and am definitely from a bible-based church.  I am still not convinced that the endeavor of that organization to raise funds to provide relief to millions was "sinful" and something that christians should not have had a part in despite the lyrics of that song and the religion or lack thereof of the celebrities.  That's not the "worldiness" that some  of us are referring to concerning sin.  

Who has separated in this discussion the concept of the "world system" and all that it implies, including a philosophical point of vue devoid of Christ as opposed to the world as G-d's creation and simply all the creatures within it, as in, just the world?  Taking scripture out of context is not a good thing.  Taking discussion out of context and misconstruing and overlooking facts is not fair.   We are still all brothers from our Creator.  Some are brothers in faith...but we are all one family from one Father.   Christians are one family of the faith.  One needs to distinguish between those within a covenant and those on the outside.  Despite it, G-d's love remains and so do His commands to love all people.  How do we accomplish this if we feel we are super-species?  Do we look down our noses at non-christians and feel disgust?  Did Jesus eat alongside prostitutes?  Yet, I would never compare a non-christian to a prostitute.  What is Jesus telling us, actually?  Who is listening?  We all should.  These are the questions arising in my mind as this thread further develops.  

I am not convinced  that all human beings are not of the same flesh and therefore, I know they/we all deserve the SAME respect and human dignity.  Christians are not better, neither are they more loved than non-christians.   Well, I have to look to the workers of the church I know who emptied themselves in  obedience to Christ to provide medical care, education and human touch to millions.  No one is perfect, that is for sure, but all people are loved by G-d.  Some know Him via Jesus in this life, some do not.  His love does not falter despite that fact and neither should ours.  It could not take away from the gospel which is to spread the good news.  The greatest commandment is to love G-d above all else.  It's not without coincidence that the second greatest is to love mankind as one's brother.  This is the bible in a nutshell.  Supporting the agenda for the one world system is a slight tangent off this topic and I think the author of the article (which I know is not Laela, I'm not blaming her) did a poor job attempting to fully align them.  We can all see that there is some agenda...however, I cannot curse or detest another's efforts to lift up the poor.


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Oct 18, 2011)

Guitarhero said:


> Hi, @Health&hair28, I was referring to this discussion. I am very aware of scripture. I am still not convinced that the endeavor of that organization to raise funds to provide relief to millions was "sinful" and something that christians should not have had a part in. That's not the "worldiness" that most of us are referring to concerning sin. Simply, the people of the world and that we are all brothers. No one can convince me that all human beings are not of the same flesh and deserve the SAME respect and human dignity. Christians are not a higher species. Well, I have to look to the workers of the church I know who emptied themselves in obedience to Christ to provide medical care, education and human touch to millions. No one is perfect, that is for sure, but all people are loved by G-d. Some know Him via Jesus in this life, some do not. His love does not falter despite it and neither should ours.


 

Well, I believe that everyone in this thread knows that *God loves every human being *and doing good to others is not sinful but good. The bible tells us that he loves everyone and that He is not a respector of persons. The thing is that *works will not give you salvation*. A person can do a lot of good but his works alone will not save him from his sin. Christ shed blood is the only atonement for sin. Yes, Christians are to do good for others, Christ told us to. 

And no, Christians are not a higher species but Christ in the Christian is what sets them apart from the world. They still have struggles, issues, etc but that they have hope living in them. The Hope of Glory. 

We are to do good in the world and we are to bless others. But our focus should be on the Lord Jesus Christ, knowing that the world and all that is in it will pass away,therefore we are to set our affections on things above not on things on the earth. Col 3


----------



## Guitarhero (Oct 18, 2011)

^^^I edited so many times ...you might want to reread it lol!  Just finished doing so.


----------



## Guitarhero (Oct 18, 2011)

Health&hair28 said:


> Well, I believe that everyone in this thread knows that *God loves every human being *and doing good to others is not sinful but good. The bible tells us that he loves everyone and that He is not a respector of persons. *The thing is that works will not give you salvation. A person can do a lot of good but his works alone will not save him from his sin. Christ shed blood is the only atonement for sin*. Yes, Christians are to do good for others, Christ told us to.
> 
> And no, Christians are not a higher species but Christ in the Christian is what sets them apart from the world. They still have struggles, issues, etc but that they have hope living in them. The Hope of Glory.
> 
> We are to do good in the world and we are to bless others. But our focus should be on the Lord Jesus Christ, knowing that the world and all that is in it will pass away,therefore we are to set our affections on things above not on things on the earth. Col 3



Another issue altogether.  I believe in grace and works...not just grace, not just works.  Not everyone is a christian and I'm not going to charge another as something awful simply for the faith or non-faith they were raised in.  Christians are set apart to WORK...not claim glory and be privileged.  This is hte concept of chosen-ness...to WORK for the kingdom.  Crowns belong to Him, not us.  

Answer this for me, if you will,  because people are not directly addressing the issue at hand.  Do you or others believe that a christian should not join in with any non-christian organization for any reason?


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Oct 18, 2011)

Guitarhero said:


> Another issue altogether. I believe in grace and works...not just grace, not just works. Not everyone is a christian and I'm not going to charge another as something awful simply for the faith or non-faith they were raised in. Christians are set apart to WORK...not claim glory and be privileged. This is hte concept of chosen-ness...to WORK for the kingdom. Crowns belong to Him, not us.
> 
> Answer this for me, if you will, because people are not directly addressing the issue at hand. Do you or others believe that a christian should not join in with any non-christian organization for any reason?


 
I understand works but works will not atone your sin. That is what I'm saying. When Christ left earth, He commissioned the disciples to go to do the work.

No. It depends on the person, the organization, and what is being promoted. There are a lot of factors that go into this. Every organization should not be joined.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 18, 2011)

please don't generalize like that you don't know me...neither do you know everyone on this board




nathansgirl1908 said:


> No. Don't try to ask for anything that requires *critical thought.* This is just a scripture reading session I guess. *People don't know how to go beyond that*.


----------



## Laela (Oct 18, 2011)

Staying prayful for everyone in this Forum, that we sincerely seek to help one another study God's Word, in whatever form it comes. The devil is a liar!


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Oct 18, 2011)

Ive noticed alot of negativity, not in just this thread but alot of the Chrisitan forum threads. It has not always been like this. It's like some want to deliberatly start strife on these threads. It can be an horrible example for the unbelievers to think that Christians go back and forth like this..... Alot of times it depends on the mood of the reader how the text is interpreted. If the reader is in a bad mood, they can read the text in a negative tone and then respond negatively.Alot of times it is just misunderstandings...


Disclaimer:I have not mentioned anyone name, so please dont assume I'm talking about a particular person.






Laela said:


> Staying prayful for everyone in this Forum, that we sincerely seek to help one another study God's Word, in whatever form it comes. The devil is a liar!


----------



## Guitarhero (Oct 18, 2011)

Health&hair28 said:


> I understand works but works will not atone your sin. That is what I'm saying. When Christ left earth, He commissioned the disciples to go to do the work.
> 
> No. It depends on the person, the organization, and what is being promoted. There are a lot of factors that go into this. Every organization should not be joined.



Why was this one condemned (is my point)?  The very banks we put our money into might be party of the so-called illuminati.  I'm just trying to figure out how one makes a distinction regarding which orgs. that serve a common good to never have any part of.


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Oct 18, 2011)

Guitarhero said:


> Why was this one condemned (is my point)? The very banks we put our money into might be party of the so-called illuminati. I'm just trying to figure out how one makes a distinction regarding which orgs. that serve a common good to never have any part of.


 

If *you* do not have a problem with this particular organization then you are free to be apart of it. Me personally would not join it, but if you feel that it is okay then have at it.  Some one else may see it differently. Someone else may look at what the organization promotes or the people in it and decide they do not want to be associated with it. Free will is given to everyone. You can choose to do whatever your heart desires.  Also, there are numerous Christian organizations out there that need support,  they are doing good around the world. Those would be the ones I would consider first because I am Christian.

Once again, it depends on the person, the organization, and what is being promoted. Every organization should not be joined.


----------



## Guitarhero (Oct 18, 2011)

Health&hair28 said:


> If *you* do not have a problem with this particular organization then you are free to be apart of it. Me personally would not join it, but if you feel that it is okay then have at it.  Some one else may see it differently. Someone else may look at what the organization promotes or the people in it and decide they do not want to be associated with it. Free will is given to everyone. You can choose to do whatever your heart desires.  *Also, there are numerous Christian organizations out there that need support,  they are doing good around the world. Those would be the ones I would consider first because I am Christian.*
> 
> Once again, it depends on the person, the organization, and what is being promoted. Every organization should not be joined.



Finally, a concrete answer as to why.  Thank you for explaining.  Coming back to edit my response...your first sentence sums it up because there are those attempting to determine for others whether or not they are truly christian if they do support such an org.  It is definitely up to the individual...either way on the decision.

Alicialynn86



Alicialynn86 said:


> Ive noticed alot of negativity, not in just this thread but alot of the Chrisitan forum threads. It has not always been like this. It's like some want to deliberatly start strife on these threads. It can be an horrible example for the unbelievers to think that Christians go back and forth like this..... Alot of times it depends on the mood of the reader how the text is interpreted. If the reader is in a bad mood, they can read the text in a negative tone and then respond negatively.Alot of times it is just misunderstandings...
> Disclaimer:I have not mentioned anyone name, so please dont assume I'm talking about a particular person.



It's important to recognize that we don't all belong to the same christian sect and thus, we interpret things differently.  In the case of my responses/questions...it's not negativity or attempting to sow discord (as I have been charged with continuously by some in this forum...they know who they are), it's providing a response tailored to my take on things in my own church.  We're not all going to see life via the urban Black protestant church in America....if that is a good example.  If we all keep this in mind, things would go more smoothly and feelings would not be as hurt if we could just comprehend this.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Oct 18, 2011)

This thread is confusing to me. Are you all saying that people who are not Christian cannot do good deeds? Should not do good deeds? Christians should not work with non-Christians to help others? I genuinely don't understand what the debate is here. If someone could sum it up for me I'd appreciate it.

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## nathansgirl1908 (Oct 18, 2011)

FoxxyLocs said:


> This thread is confusing to me. Are you all saying that people who are not Christian cannot do good deeds? Should not do good deeds? Christians should not work with non-Christians to help others? I genuinely don't understand what the debate is here. If someone could sum it up for me I'd appreciate it.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Evo



That's been my issue here. That's exactly what it appears they are trying to say.


----------



## nathansgirl1908 (Oct 18, 2011)

Alicialynn86 said:


> Ive noticed alot of negativity, not in just this thread but alot of the Chrisitan forum threads. It has not always been like this. It's like some want to deliberatly start strife on these threads. It can be an horrible example for the unbelievers to think that Christians go back and forth like this..... Alot of times it depends on the mood of the reader how the text is interpreted. If the reader is in a bad mood, they can read the text in a negative tone and then respond negatively.Alot of times it is just misunderstandings...
> 
> 
> Disclaimer:I have not mentioned anyone name, so please dont assume I'm talking about a particular person.



You don't have to give names.  It's obvious who you are talking about.   The truly bad example for unbelievers is the sentiment in this thread about nonbelievers and good works. I'm tired of those who purport to be Christians always acting as if someone is trying to start strife because they raise legitimate questions. That makes me truly question your sincerity towards this Christian walk. You can't be unwilling to recognize when you may be wrong.


----------



## nathansgirl1908 (Oct 18, 2011)

Health&hair28 said:


> Well, I believe that everyone in this thread knows that *God loves every human being *and doing good to others is not sinful but good. The bible tells us that he loves everyone and that He is not a respector of persons. The thing is that *works will not give you salvation*. A person can do a lot of good but his works alone will not save him from his sin. Christ shed blood is the only atonement for sin. Yes, Christians are to do good for others, Christ told us to.
> And no, Christians are not a higher species but Christ in the Christian is what sets them apart from the world. They still have struggles, issues, etc but that they have hope living in them. The Hope of Glory.
> 
> We are to do good in the world and we are to bless others. But our focus should be on the Lord Jesus Christ, knowing that the world and all that is in it will pass away,therefore we are to set our affections on things above not on things on the earth. Col 3



Of course works don't bring salvation. But some of you seem to throw this around as a way of feeling smug and superior, " yeah Wyclef gave money to Haiti but he's not saved." Is this real issue that some of you know that deep down YOU aren't doing the good works for the Kingdom that you should be doing?  Just like there is more to being saved than good works, there is also more to being saved than sitting around spouting scripture.


----------



## nathansgirl1908 (Oct 18, 2011)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> please don't generalize like that you don't know me...neither do you know everyone on this board



The same way some of you made up your mind about my salvation based on my statements is the same way I came to my conclusion.   You haven't engaged in critical thought. You just keep printing scriptures without really looking at how it all comes together to be applied.


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Oct 18, 2011)

nathansgirl1908 said:


> Of course works don't bring salvation. But some of you seem to throw this around as a way of feeling smug and superior, " yeah Wyclef gave money to Haiti but he's not saved." Is this real issue that some of you know that deep down YOU aren't doing the good works for the Kingdom that you should be doing? Just like there is more to being saved than good works, there is also more to being saved than sitting around spouting scripture.


 
nathansgirl1908

I really dont know what your problem is but the way you respond to me is not God-like. I don't want to fight with you. Guitarhero asked the question and I answered it to the best of my ability. If this is a Christian forum, it is okay to discuss scripture, that is what we should be doing. I am superior to no one. So please do not take offense to my post. I mean you no ill at all.   

The real issue is that we live lives that are pleasing to God through our Lord and Savior Jesus Christ. 

God bless.


----------



## nathansgirl1908 (Oct 18, 2011)

Health&hair28 said:


> nathansgirl1908
> 
> I really dont know what your problem is but the way you respond to me is not God-like. I don't want to fight with you. Guitarhero asked the question and I answered it to the best of my ability. If this is a Christian forum, it is okay to discuss scripture, that is what we should be doing. I am superior to no one. So please do not take offense to my post. I mean you no ill at all.
> 
> ...


No you just don't LIKE the way my statements make you feel. People are feeling convicted. That's obvious. And no one ever said you mean anyone I'll will.  

In living lives that are pleasing, we should also help our fellow man.  It's that simple.


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Oct 18, 2011)

nathansgirl1908 said:


> No you just don't LIKE the way my statements make you feel. People are feeling convicted. That's obvious. And no one ever said you mean anyone I'll will.
> 
> In living lives that are pleasing, we should also help our fellow man. It's that simple.


 
@nathansgirl1908

Exactly, we are to help others. Who told you that I do not help others? I can give you a run down if you need me to. I help others even to the point of having hold off on things I need/want because their need is much greater. So I'm not convicted by your statement.

Just like you did not want someone questioning your salvation up thread is the same way I feel about you saying I don't do works. 

If our lives are pleasing to God then helping others is apart of it.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Oct 18, 2011)

So if everyone agrees that it's good to help others, and that good works do not bring salvation, I'm sorry I still don't see what point you all are debating? Is someone disagreeing with these two points?


----------



## makeupgirl (Oct 18, 2011)

FoxxyLocs said:


> So if everyone agrees that it's good to help others, and that good works do not bring salvation, I'm sorry I still don't see what point you all are debating? Is someone disagreeing with these two points?



It's a lot of things that was taken out of content and just escalated. I'm sorry you had to witness that. I'll admit, I got pushed and allowed myself to spin out of control. It's not a normal pattern though but also not a good one.  

Of course it's good to help anyone and to do good works but no I doesnt give salvation. 

One of the hitting points is that some people think that it's ok to still act in a worldly manner and as Christians we can't do that. It's difference of opinion as to what the bible says and what we ourselves say and feel. It just created a lot of confusion.  God is not a God of confusion so Satan had definitely had a unwanted appearance in this particular thread.


----------



## makeupgirl (Oct 18, 2011)

nathansgirl1908 said:


> Of course works don't bring salvation. But some of you seem to throw this around as a way of feeling smug and superior, " yeah Wyclef gave money to Haiti but he's not saved." Is this real issue that some of you know that deep down YOU aren't doing the good works for the Kingdom that you should be doing?  Just like there is more to being saved than good works, there is also more to being saved than sitting around spouting scripture.



So what are the good works we as Christians should doing for the kingdom?


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Oct 19, 2011)

*Bottom line....Just becuz you do good deeds doesnt qualify you for heaven*


(in regards to a previous posts)My walk doesnt have to "questioned" by  anyone in here because the bottom line again is to not prove to anyone in here how "saved" I am. This is a forum to discuss issues and views. Of course we provide scriputures because thats factual information. This is crazy how we try and validate ourselves to complete strangers, because at the end of the day when we log off the site, we live our lives. People say its attacking when we discuss a issue and express our points of views, but whats attacking is when you point out a member in here and make a negative comment toward them/their relationship with Christ, thats attacking. I'm done with this issue.God bless


----------



## Laela (Oct 19, 2011)

^^Amein, and God bless you, sis Alicia ... I enjoyed reading your valuable contributions to the discussion of the blog.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm still going to be replying to the blog , this issue I was talking about was the defending of myself or defending my walk with God.

You make me feel so love Laela 





Laela said:


> ^^Amein, and God bless you, sis Alicia ... I enjoyed reading your valuable contributions to the discussion of the blog.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Oct 19, 2011)

makeupgirl said:


> It's a lot of things that was taken out of content and just escalated. I'm sorry you had to witness that. I'll admit, I got pushed and allowed myself to spin out of control. It's not a normal pattern though but also not a good one.
> 
> Of course it's good to help anyone and to do good works but no I doesnt give salvation.
> 
> One of the hitting points is that some people think that it's ok to still act in a worldly manner and as Christians we can't do that. It's difference of opinion as to what the bible says and what we ourselves say and feel. It just created a lot of confusion.  God is not a God of confusion so Satan had definitely had a unwanted appearance in this particular thread.



Thanks. I appreciate the explanation 

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 19, 2011)

Don't beat me with a switch that you have for someone else, our (yours and my) exhange has been very limited, I am NOT one of the *'some of you'* that you are talking about

I double checked and I can't find any post by me in this particular thread where all I'm doing is 'printing scripture' don't lie on me...

If you are looking for an argument with ME, you will not get it, I'mma a say what I need to say and move on...




nathansgirl1908 said:


> The same way some of you made up your mind about my salvation based on my statements is the same way I came to my conclusion. You haven't engaged in critical thought. You just keep printing scriptures without really looking at how it all comes together to be applied.


----------



## makeupgirl (Oct 19, 2011)

FoxxyLocs said:


> Thanks. I appreciate the explanation
> 
> Sent from my HTC Evo



no prob


----------

